# Dulwich Hamlet Transfers - Summer 2018/Spring 2019



## Moroccan Sunset (May 11, 2018)

... And we're off! Nana's left to join Concord Rangers.


----------



## B.I.G (May 11, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> ... And we're off! Nana's left to join Concord Rangers.




Was he under contract with us does anyone know?


----------



## YTC (May 11, 2018)

He was, they run out after play offs. Sammy Moore moved from Leatherhead to Concord and Nana was one of their best players when he went their on loan. Not a surprise really.


----------



## B.I.G (May 11, 2018)

YTC said:


> He was, they run out after play offs. Sammy Moore moved from Leatherhead to Concord and Nana was one of their best players when he went their on loan. Not a surprise really.



Last time I heard something about contracts at this level, was that after the contract runs out, we still are due a fee. I thought with emphasis on thought, this is why we got money for Erhun whose contract expired and then he went to Peterborough.

But maybe that was just a voluntary fee.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2018)

Depends on age, if under 24. Sometimes you can just waive it if it's small...the fee, not the player!


----------



## GregDHFC (May 11, 2018)

Bit disappointing to lose him to another club at the same level, but he was only going to be on the bench for us so best of luck to him (except for 2 games this season).


----------



## liamdhfc (May 12, 2018)

Most of this season's side were under contract which is why we were unable to just release players when Meadow pulled out.

As for Nana, he couldn' make the bench for the Play Off games and was sent on loan at a crucial stage of the season. Reality is that showed he was not in Gavin's plans.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 12, 2018)

Leatherhead have appointed Nikki Bull as their new manager. We gave him some stick when he was goalkeeper for Margate. But he stuck with them when he was the manager and the player budget was being cut. It appears Margate treated him really badly. I wish him well.


----------



## Roger D (May 12, 2018)

Nikki wrote an article about his time at Margate that is worth a read. A few of my friends know him from his days at Aldershot, he's supposed to be a really nice bloke.

My time at Margate – where do I start?


----------



## Nivag (May 12, 2018)

I guess the travel some games might by a problem for the players that have other jobs. The extra travelling time for midweek games would be a concern for me.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 12, 2018)

Nivag said:


> I guess the travel some games might by a problem for the players that have other jobs. The extra travelling time for midweek games would be a concern for me.


Possibly  but there are factors to mitigate against this. Only 42 matches instead of the 46 we had in the Isthmian, season starts a week earlier, don't enter the FA Cup until a round later. All this means a lot of games are packed into the first 6 weeks with local fixtures played in midweek before there's any risk of cup runs and weather disrupting the fixture list. A lot of the current players have already played in this division with other clubs.


----------



## pinknblue (May 17, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Possibly  but there are factors to mitigate against this. Only 42 matches instead of the 46 we had in the Isthmian, season starts a week earlier, don't enter the FA Cup until a round later. All this means a lot of games are packed into the first 6 weeks with local fixtures played in midweek before there's any risk of cup runs and weather disrupting the fixture list. A lot of the current players have already played in this division with other clubs.



We also enter the FA Trophy 2 rounds later, in the 3rd Q round.

I notice Billericay have released a whole load of their players, including Billy Bricknell.


----------



## Scrooge (May 22, 2018)

Weathers has just announced on Facebook he’s leaving the club


----------



## Pthorne (May 22, 2018)

Bloody loved Weathers


----------



## cg__ (May 22, 2018)

nooooooooo that's a shame. Looks like the extra travel may be too much for some


----------



## Fingers (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 23, 2018)

cg__ said:


> nooooooooo that's a shame. Looks like the extra travel may be too much for some


Yeah... would expect at least a few more to leave for this reason.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 24, 2018)

Beany's off.


----------



## YTC (May 24, 2018)




----------



## YTC (May 24, 2018)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Yeah... would expect at least a few more to leave for this reason.



Not sure it's to do with extra travel, potentially the extra travel if you might not even make the bench..!


----------



## mick mccartney (May 25, 2018)

Faal to Kingstonian , according to Bostik( who they ) ?	website .


----------



## Northants Dal (May 25, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Beany's off.



Nooooooo that's my weekend ruined. Still remember being upset the first time he left. Why?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 25, 2018)

mick mccartney said:


> Faal to Kingstonian , according to Bostik( who they ) ?	website .



Really don't like this one. Thought he had great potential and he showed exactly what he could do when given a run of games when he went on loan to Ks.

I hope we've got some excellent signings lined up.


----------



## Nivag (May 26, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Really don't like this one. Thought he had great potential and he showed exactly what he could do when given a run of games when he went on loan to Ks.
> 
> I hope we've got some excellent signings lined up.


It was fun to watch the defenders try and cope with him as he was unpredictable on the ball and liked to run at them.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 26, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Really don't like this one. Thought he had great potential and he showed exactly what he could do when given a run of games when he went on loan to Ks.
> 
> *I hope we've got some excellent signings lined up.*


I totally agree with your sentiment, but the one factor no one seems to have mentioned in relation to the recent departures is the wage budget for next season.  Last season's budget was sanctioned by Meadow while they were administering the Club's finances, and they told us it wasn't sustainable without their benevolence when they passed that responsibility to the Club committee.  Having proved them wrong, they then threw us out of Champion Hill.  

Our average league attendance at Champion Hill last season was just over 1,500.  For the five matches at the KiNKy Stadium it was around 1,000 at a time of the season when we've consistently pulled 2,000 for Saturday fixtures in recent years.  The Club managed to honour the players' contracts thanks to the phenomenal fundraising efforts of rank and file supporters, but I doubt you can put together a sound budget plan for the forthcoming season based on assumed donations on an ad hoc basis.

We were told that "most" of last season's squad were under contract, so I guess that's around 15 or so, maybe more.  We've heard preliminary reports that the Club is hopeful of attracting new investement from other sources, but until this is confirmed I don't think you can just go out and offer the same mumber of playing contracts as last year.  Hopefully we'll get some positive news on this front in the near future and will be able to start announcing some contract renewals and new signigns of our own, but I'm guessing that we may have to operate with a smaller number of contracted players and rely more on younger, cheaper, non-contract players to give a bit more flexibility with varying the playing budget over the course of the season depending upon how results go.

We're all very upbeat right now after a terrific season that ended with the euphoria of winning the play-off final in front of our biggest crowd for decades.  A week or two ago a few people on here were getting a bit carried away talking about the prospects of pushing for the play-offs and another promotion to the National Division.  I've heard others adopt the more cautious view that "I'll be happy just to stay up".  Whilst I'm certainly not impatient to be competing for another promotion, I do feel it's very important to keep achieving decent results on the field in order to keep the mood around the club as buoyant and optimistic as possible whilst we remain in exile.  Most of our supporters have never experienced a season in which we finished outside the top 6, which hasn't happened since 2009/10.  If we get off to a poor start next season and find ourselves struggling in the bottom 6 the likelihood is that attendances and matchday revenue may fall. Then even if we ultimately stay up we'll be looking at further budget cuts, with less chance of staying up again the following season if we still haven't resolved the issue with being locked out of Champion Hill. Therefore just looking to stay up and consolidate isn't really an option, we need to set our sights higher than that.

My summary of the departures so far:  Weatherstone & Beaney were our first and second choice captains over the last two seasons and were a big factor in transforming the team that underachived two seasons ago - stumbling into the play-offs in 5th place and losing the play-off final at East Thurrock - into the solid and efficient unit that enjoyed last year's Trophy run and pushed Billericay to the final week of the season for this year's championship, as well as having the best defensive record in the division.  Weathers is the more surprising depature of the two for me; but we still have four other decent centre backs in the squad.  I've always been a big Beaney fan, but I think there's a major doubt over having both him and Carew in the same midfield with both lacking pace and acceleration.  You're basically left with a choice between Beaney's relentless consistency in doing the simpler things right, and Carew's more flamboyant approach.  Ultimately Beaney doesn't contribute many goals whereas Carew's prowess at penalties and direct free kicks is always likely to win a significant number of extra points over the course of a season, and now we're playing at a higher level that's crucial for me.  Faal, as I've already said, is a prospect; Boakye-Yiadom is a wholehearted forward and a decent finisher, but I'm not sure he quite has the all-round game for the way we play.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 26, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Really don't like this one. Thought he had great potential and he showed exactly what he could do when given a run of games when he went on loan to Ks.
> 
> I hope we've got some excellent signings lined up.


Time for you and your ilk to start questioning Gavin again?...


----------



## AveryDave (May 27, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I totally agree with your sentiment, but the one factor no one seems to have mentioned in relation to the recent departures is the wage budget for next season.  Last season's budget was sanctioned by Meadow while they were administering the Club's finances, and they told us it wasn't sustainable without their benevolence when they passed that responsibility to the Club committee.  Having proved them wrong, they then threw us out of Champion Hill.  Our average league attendance at Champion Hill last season was just over 1,500.  For the five matches at the KiNKy Stadium it was around 1,000 at a time of the season when we've consistently pulled 2,000 for Saturday fixtures in recent years.  The Club managed to honour the players contracts thanks to the phenomenal fundraising efforts of rank and file supporters, but I doubt you can put together a sound budget plan for the forthcoming season based on assumed donations on an ad hoc basis.



Think this may well, understandably, be the case - combined with the fact that this is our first season at this level, which means the whole planning and budgeting process takes on a new scope of complexity, it feels like there's a good amount of catching up for us to do. And whilst the likes of Maidstone and Hampton & Richmond successfully made the transition in recent times, in fact making the whole thing look pretty easy, our circumstances do place us in a somewhat unique position. And of course for each Maidstone and Hampton & Richmond, there have also been the Bognors and Margates who have come back down in quick order.

That said, Weathers mentioned in the EDT after the game that he'd have to take a close look his work circumstances before committing, so long before any budget considerations were made. Nana and Faal were both displaced from the squad as the season progressed, and whilst it would be nice to see how Faal might develop, if he couldn't be guaranteed game time with us in the Isthmian, it probably wouldn't change next season. Would be interesting to understand Beaney's decision, just because of his importance to the team over the last couple of seasons, but as has been said, there have been ongoing compatibility challenges in the make up of the midfield, and he came off the bench 12 times in the League - hardly an automatic first choice.

So whilst the coming season might well be one of consolidation, I think we should have every confidence that the club is preparing in the right way - from the organisational side ensuring we've got the right funding in place, to the management making sure we've got a team on the pitch that competes. Replacements will no doubt be found for departing players, and Braintree showed what can be achieved with assembling a squad including a good number of the better players from the level below last season (albeit it didn't work out so well for Welling the season before...). With Gavin and Junior's contacts in the game, I'm sure they'll be able to attract the players we need, both talent and leadership-wise.

At the risk of repeating myself, the club is entering a competition at the highest level in it's history, shackled with challenges that no-one else is going to face - as I said, a unique position. But who better to face up to that than a unique club like ours? My season ticket is ordered - I can't wait for August.


----------



## B.I.G (May 27, 2018)

Made up highest level. Conference South didnt used to exist.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 27, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Made up highest level. Conference South didnt used to exist.



Exactly. When I started watching us in 1999, we were in the Isthmian Premier Division, one below the Conference. We've been here before.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 27, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Time for you and your ilk to start questioning Gavin again?...



Questioning is always better than blind loyalty, Mr Morath...


----------



## Pink Panther (May 27, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Made up highest level. Conference South didnt used to exist.





Moroccan Sunset said:


> Exactly. When I started watching us in 1999, we were in the Isthmian Premier Division, one below the Conference. We've been here before.


Whilst the "level" may be the same I would argue that the competition is tougher, as the strongest teams are divided between 2 divisions instead of 3. Only 44 clubs across the country are competing at this level instead of 66. It's a more elite competition.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 27, 2018)

Agree with both of the posts above by and large. Beaney's departure doesn't surprise me - his technique and passing range are superb, but his lack of mobility and pace were exposed in the Isthmian Prem at times. Bearing in mind teams like Torquay are remaining professional (so I hear), I can only imagine those flaws would become more apparent.

I think Weathers' leadership and bond with the fans will be a big loss and his personality is going to take some replacing. I think in terms of ability he could have stepped up to the Conf South too, so it really is a shame to see him go.

I still don't get Faal's departure. If we are keeping the budget tight and need younger players to flesh out the bones of the side, then surely a young winger, who's shown promise throughout the season and had a successful loan spell with K's, would fit the bill. It's a shame, I think.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 27, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Agree with both of the posts above by and large. Beaney's departure doesn't surprise me - his technique and passing range are superb, but his lack of mobility and pace were exposed in the Isthmian Prem at times. Bearing in mind teams like Torquay are remaining professional (so I hear), I can only imagine those flaws would become more apparent.
> 
> I think Weathers' leadership and bond with the fans will be a big loss and his personality is going to take some replacing. I think in terms of ability he could have stepped up to the Conf South too, so it really is a shame to see him go.


Fully agree with both those assessments. Beaney was ideally suited to our passing and possession game  but we'll probably face a few more matches where the opposition can match us in that respect, so someone like Onovwigun - a powerful athlete with a big engine  if a less technically polished footballer - could be needed to give the midfield a better balance.

Not sure what Weathers' day job is but I think he lives at Barking, which is pretty central for all the longer away trips from the Isthmian League but the wrong side of London for the West Country trips next season.


Moroccan Sunset said:


> I still don't get Faal's departure. If we are keeping the budget tight and need younger players to flesh out the bones of the side, then surely a young winger, who's shown promise throughout the season and had a successful loan spell with K's, would fit the bill. It's a shame, I think.


Perhaps it was simply the player's choice? He made an instant impression at Ks and started every game whereas he made only 6 league starts for us, and they look to be assembling a squad to challenge for promotion next season. They might even have offered him more than we were paying him, as they clearly have some new investment in the playing budget with people like Buchanan and Theophanous signing up.


----------



## AveryDave (May 27, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Made up highest level. Conference South didnt used to exist.



Looks pretty real from where I'm standing.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Exactly. When I started watching us in 1999, we were in the Isthmian Premier Division, one below the Conference. We've been here before.



Do you think it was the same in respect of quality of opposition, geographic spread, demands on the club, and so on? Honest question, I wasn't there at the time.


----------



## Roger D (May 27, 2018)

The obvious difference was it was one of three feeders into the Conference not two. The top teams were good however the lesser Isthmian Premier teams - a list which usually included Dulwich - were well below current Conference South standard. 

The Isthmian had a very small geographic footprint. You were often home in time for tea. The longest trip was usually Bognor, and away cup match at Hungerford was memorable as an unusually long trip. Truro away was slightly less likely than us playing on the moon back then.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 27, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Fully agree with both those assessments. Beaney was ideally suited to our passing and possession game  but we'll probably face a few more matches where the opposition can match us in that respect, so someone like Onovwigun - a powerful athlete with a big engine  if a less technically polished footballer - could be needed to give the midfield a better balance.
> 
> Not sure what Weathers' day job is but I think he lives at Barking, which is pretty central for all the longer away trips from the Isthmian League but the wrong side of London for the West Country trips next season.
> 
> Perhaps it was simply the player's choice? He made an instant impression at Ks and started every game whereas he made only 6 league starts for us, and they look to be assembling a squad to challenge for promotion next season. They might even have offered him more than we were paying him, as they clearly have some new investment in the playing budget with people like Buchanan and Theophanous signing up.


Faal turned down his offer of re engagement from the club and decided to sign for Ks.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 27, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Questioning is always better than blind loyalty, Mr Morath...


Glad you put '  ' after 'blind loyalty'....because that's one thing I can never be accused of.  There are many more on here who do that who fawn over players, who were good, but decidedly average in the overall scheme of things, when you consider some of the true greats we have had wear the Pink 'n' Blue, while they call them the much diluted and abused word of being a 'legend'.
'Blind loyalty'....yeah, to Ryan & Brown; Bouffant Berry; Les the Manager; Garland at the end...need I go on? I rest my case...


----------



## Roger D (May 29, 2018)

To be fair Gwynne Berry built a very good side. It's just a shame it was five years after they were very good............


----------



## BrandNewGuy (May 31, 2018)

Reise has signed for Coventry City
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">News: Coventry City have signed Reise Allassani from Dulwich Hamlet. The 22-year-old has signed a 2+1 deal and will be playing for Coventry in League One next season.</p>&mdash; Jack Pitt-Brooke (JackPittBrooke) <a href="">May 31, 2018</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 31, 2018)

Good luck Reise, amazing opportunity at Coventry. 
Looks like we need so firepower now!


----------



## AveryDave (May 31, 2018)

Interesting closing paragraph in this article on Reise's move: Former Crystal Palace man lands Football League move as Coventry City agree deal with Dulwich Hamlet – South London News

"Hamlet are understood to have a few incoming deals in place but there is not likely to be an announcement on those this week."


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 4, 2018)

Anthony Acheampong has announced on Twitter that he's not staying on:


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 4, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> Anthony Acheampong has announced on Twitter that he's not staying on:




This is a strange one. I wouldn't be surprised if he's Dartford-bound - Jamie Coyle has just taken over there and he managed him during his loan spell at Welling last season. Dartford must be bloody loaded, too.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 5, 2018)

Lots of out goings, hope we get some good news soon


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This is a strange one. I wouldn't be surprised if he's Dartford-bound - Jamie Coyle has just taken over there and he managed him during his loan spell at Welling last season. Dartford must be bloody loaded, too.


And of course they played together for Maidstone the season before that so I agree that could be a likely move, although I not sure about Dartford being "loaded".  They have a modern ground owned by the local council with a lot of "green" features, so they probably benefit from low rent and overheads.  They only missed winning our new division on goal difference, had the largest average attendance in the division, and have recently had a brief spell in the National Division.  Therefore they're already a bit further along the line and better placed than we are to take another step up.

It's disappointing to lose Ach, he played quite a lot for Maidstone two seasons ago in the National Division, he's relatively young at 26-27, and unfortunately we only really began to see the best of him right at the end of the season after he had a long spell out injured then went out on loan after being unable to regain a regular place in a winning side.

I hope we're able to start making some positive announcements regarding current or new players committing for next season, but it must be a big obstacle trying to guarantee contracts for the same number of players given the current situation, and that is the fault of Meadow.  We only used 29 players in all competitions last season, which must be the lowest for many years.  All 19 of the players who constituted the first team squad at the start of the season remained until the end of the season, which must be a record in modern times.  Seven players joined during the course of the season, five of whom completed the season (Frazer Shaw & Omar Koroma were the exceptions), Corey Addai came on loan for a month, and the remaining two players were youngsters who only appeared in the minor cups.  Therefore despite the six departures so far we're still only one short of the number that started last season.

Notwithstanding any further departures, we still have the following:

Tanasheh Abrahams
Dipo Akinyemi
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Dumebi Dumaka
Preston Edwards
Nathan Ferguson
Nathan Green
Caio Guimaraes
Rickie Hayles
Ibrahim Kargbo
Sanchez Ming
Mohomed Mohomed
Michael Onovwigun
Amadou Tangara
Quade Taylor
Gavin Tomlin

*Departures so far:*
Anthony Acheampong
Reise Allasani (Coventry City)
Kenny Beaney (Merstham)
Nana Boakye-Yiadom (Concord Rangers)
Muhammadu Faal (Kingstonian)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 5, 2018)

I see Ibra Sekajja is expected to be leaving Bognor - I'd be happy for us to bring him back in for next season.

Hope we have some good options lined up for defence with both Weatherstone and Acheampong gone. Was hoping we'd be able to go into the new season with largely the same backline as they were so strong for us last season.


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 5, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> And of course they played together for Maidstone the season before that so I agree that could be a likely move, although I not sure about Dartford being "loaded".  They have a modern ground owned by the local council with a lot of "green" features, so they probably benefit from low rent and overheads.  They only missed winning our new division on goal difference, had the largest average attendance in the division, and have recently had a brief spell in the National Division.  Therefore they're already a bit further along the line and better placed than we are to take another step up.
> 
> It's disappointing to lose Ach, he played quite a lot for Maidstone two seasons ago in the National Division, he's relatively young at 26-27, and unfortunately we only really began to see the best of him right at the end of the season after he had a long spell out injured then went out on loan after being unable to regain a regular place in a winning side.
> 
> ...



Beaney has signed for Mersthsm


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> Beaney has signed for Mersthsm


Thanks. Edited above.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> I see Ibra Sekajja is expected to be leaving Bognor - I'd be happy for us to bring him back in for next season.
> 
> Hope we have some good options lined up for defence with both Weatherstone and Acheampong gone. Was hoping we'd be able to go into the new season with largely the same backline as they were so strong for us last season.


Agree on both counts. Sekajja's attempt to seek a bigger club at a higher level backfired spectacularly after having the most productive spell of his career with us.  Looked suspiciously like a classic case of "dodgy agent syndrome". (Speaking of which, how is Dan Sweeney doing these days?)

Having five reliable defenders for three places and being able to rotate or cover for injuries was a huge factor in our success  and the fact that we had the best defence in the league by some distance.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 5, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> (Speaking of which, how is Dan Sweeney doing these days?)



Captain at Barnet for second half of last season...


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

Incoming!





> *Byron Alfredo Lawrence* (born 12 March 1996) is an English footballer who plays as a midfielder for Billericay Town. Joining Ipswich Town in 2010 from Histon's youth set-up, he progressed through Town's academy before making his debut at the age of 16 in 2012. He was also an unused substitute in a League Cup match at the age of 15 in 2011. He joined Colchester United in 2014 to continue his development at their Academy, where he made one first-team appearance before being released in 2016. He then joined National League North side Bishop's Stortford in February 2016, before joining Leiston in summer 2016. After scoring 10 goals in 44 appearances for Leiston, he joined Billericay Town in March 2017.



Byron Lawrence - Wikipedia


----------



## bkbk (Jun 6, 2018)

Alfredo!

Nice signing. Attack minded midfield player with a good left foot.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glenn Driver, who had him at on loan at Leiston, rates him very highly indeed.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome Byron!

Did he play any games last season, if not anyone know why? Anyone know much about him (other than on wiki)?


----------



## bkbk (Jun 6, 2018)

He played about 50 on loan at Leiston from Billericay, including an appearance against us in the semi.

I think he can play both the high or deep positions in our three but if deeper it'd be the Beaney/Carew role alongside a Kargbo/Onovwigun (who, as an aside, I hope stays and continues to develop with us because he has a lot of promising attributes).


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ok thanks, can't remember him particularly but the Leiston midfield was much more effective than our that night (excluding Ash's free kicking ability!)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> Ok thanks, can't remember him particularly but the Leiston midfield was much more effective than our that night (excluding Ash's free kicking ability!)


He wore no7 in all three matches last season and was the player who had the double chance in the first half when Tangara made a brilliant save. 

I thought they looked effective in terms of negating our approach play in the middle third, but they didn't actually create many chances against our sound defence .


----------



## Noss (Jun 7, 2018)

From Ricky Hayles:


----------



## bkbk (Jun 7, 2018)

Eeek


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Jun 7, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Eeek



That is really not nice


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 7, 2018)

Am sure there will be a counter-argument about him living in Essex or something but his statement looks pretty shit in light of who he has signed for.


----------



## Roger D (Jun 7, 2018)

His list of previous footballing employers does indeed suggest that he lives out that way somewhere. Dulwich is the name that stands out as the odd one out really not Billericay. As such it's quite possible his statement is true.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Jun 7, 2018)

Well whatever the reason, he is gone now, good luck to him! And thanks for the performances. I hope we sign a few leaders as we have lost quite a few strong characters! #ingavwetrust


----------



## bkbk (Jun 7, 2018)

From the outside, and I could be very wrong, the Hayles and Acheampong departures feel player led rather than Gavin's decisions (as in the case of Beaney, Weathers etc) . Not in the blueprint I'm sure but these things happen, it's the nature of football at this level, and I'm sure Gavin will be bringing in capable replacements.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 7, 2018)

Roger D said:


> His list of previous footballing employers does indeed suggest that he lives out that way somewhere. Dulwich is the name that stands out as the odd one out really not Billericay. As such it's quite possible his statement is true.


I'm pretty sure he does. If I was him I would probably have been a little more specific in my leaving statement about the geographical aspect if I knew that Billericay were just about to announce my signing. Still, each to their own.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 7, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Not in the blueprint I'm sure but these things happen, it's the nature of football at this level, and I'm sure Gavin will be bringing in capable replacements.



Important players can be replaced, and I'm sure Gavin and Junior will do that - but it does feel like we've taken a knock in terms of continuity. The final quarter or so of the season was all about the defence, and we've lost three players who were a big part of that. Whoever comes in, it will take some time to get back to that level.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

The lure of the kerching, perhaps?


----------



## chris gil (Jun 7, 2018)

'kin 'ell , he was superb the last few months of the season and to go to them cnuts. oh well ,good luck and thanks for the memories


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2018)

After everything that's gone on this season, how could he sign for those shit-swizzlers? Judas.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> After everything that's gone on this season, how could he sign for those shit-swizzlers? Judas.



To be honest, Billericay have not been anywhere near the worst of our problems this season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2018)

Fingers said:


> To be honest, Billericay have not been anywhere near the worst of our problems this season.



Oh no, they're not problematic, just revolting.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> I'm pretty sure he does. If I was him I would probably have been a little more specific in my leaving statement about the geographical aspect if I knew that Billericay were just about to announce my signing. Still, each to their own.


His programme profile last season said he lives at Westminster. Of course he may have moved since then, or he may just have been offered several hundred quid a week more than we could pay, given that their overall player budget was 6 times the size of ours last season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2018)

I think Gav's gonna need slightly more than the 3 or 4 new players he mentioned earlier this week.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 7, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> His programme profile last season said he lives at Westminster. Of course he may have moved since then, or he may just have been offered several hundred quid a week more than we could pay, given that their overall player budget was 6 times the size of ours last season.


Then maybe his family commitments line is that he needs more money for them. Nature of the beast I guess but doesn't stop it sticking in the craw a bit.


----------



## pitchfork (Jun 7, 2018)

Didn’t rate him that much. Too slow in my book. Let him join up with Waldren another has been!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

Just like to say if Gavin finds himself short of players, just give me the nod.


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 7, 2018)

Bugger. Wouldn't be that fussed about losing him on his own, but that's the bulk of a bloody good defence now gone which is a big worry when stepping up a league. Don't blame the guy at all if he's getting a pay rise to go there, though.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Bugger. Wouldn't be that fussed about losing him on his own, but that's the bulk of a bloody good defence now gone which is a big worry when stepping up a league. Don't blame the guy at all if he's getting a pay rise to go there, though.



You don't blame him for taking more money to go to a club that's captained by a racist and run by an egomaniac that's mocked mental health issues, threatened one of his own players and tried to cheat on his wife by attempting to buy sex from his player's girlfriend?

No fair play, Rickie. If it means more cash good luck to ya.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> You don't blame him for taking more money to go to a club that's captained by a racist and run by an egomaniac that's mocked mental health issues, threatened one of his own players and tried to cheat on his wife by attempting to buy sex from his player's girlfriend?
> 
> No fair play, Rickie. If it means more cash good luck to ya.


If you're looking for morals and ethics in the football industry, you'll be in for quite a search!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2018)

editor said:


> If you're looking for morals and ethics in the football industry, you'll be in for quite a search!



Yeh I know, but that shouldn't stop people highlighting the immorality that does occur.

As far as I'm concerned by going to play for that crook and taking his money you're not only helping someone that deserves derision, you're condoning his actions too. For me it's totally tarnished everything that Rickie did last season.


----------



## Pickers (Jun 7, 2018)

That’s 3 or 4 of last season’s (mainly first team) now gone plus 1 or 2 others. Whilst Allassani was always going to go some of the others are a little bit more of a surprise. If you were an outsider looking in you would definitely think that there was budgetary issues now coming in to play given the circumstances.

Hopefully it’s a case targets have been identified and budget needs to be created to fund them rather than pure cost cutting.

Whatever will be will be and long term survival is the key. But hopeful of some new arrivals soon.


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 8, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> You don't blame him for taking more money to go to a club that's captained by a racist and run by an egomaniac that's mocked mental health issues, threatened one of his own players and tried to cheat on his wife by attempting to buy sex from his player's girlfriend?
> 
> No fair play, Rickie. If it means more cash good luck to ya.



He doesn't owe Dulwich anything. He had a job to do and he did it, and he was only here for one season. Whether we like it or not our players have had an unsettling and worrying time with regards to finances and the stadium, so if he's had the chance to swap that for a significant wage increase and that's what he feels is the best decision for him and his family then no, I don't blame him. Possibly I'd like to think that I wouldn't make that same decision if it was me, but it's not me who's in that position.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 8, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> He doesn't owe Dulwich anything. He had a job to do and he did it, and he was only here for one season. Whether we like it or not our players have had an unsettling and worrying time with regards to finances and the stadium, so if he's had the chance to swap that for a significant wage increase and that's what he feels is the best decision for him and his family then no, I don't blame him. Possibly I'd like to think that I wouldn't make that same decision if it was me, but it's not me who's in that position.



I'm not saying he does owe DHFC anything. If he wants to move on, that's fine, I get it. As you say, it's been a tumultuous season and I wouldn't blame him for wanting some stability. I do however blame him for taking cash off a man whose faults are well documented, disgusting and numerous. I don't know how anyone can willingly join his vanity project after some of the sickening things he's done/said.

I know non league football has dubious individuals all over the place, but Tamplin, from what I've seen, has to be one of the most odious I've come across in 20 years of watching DHFC.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 8, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I'm not saying he does owe DHFC anything. If he wants to move on, that's fine, I get it. As you say, it's been a tumultuous season and I wouldn't blame him for wanting some stability. I do however blame him for taking cash off a man whose faults are well documented, disgusting and numerous. I don't know how anyone can willingly join his vanity project after some of the sickening things he's done/said.


If everyone was as principled as that Billericay wouldn't be able to field a team each week. Welcome to the real world!

Rickie Hayles is 34 next season and this could be his last big contract before he hangs his boots up or drops down to play at a lower level. As for the unspecified personal circumstances he refers to, that could be all manner of things that I don't have to deal with, I won't attempt to speculate,  so that's his prerogative if he doesn't want to go into details. 

If Weatherstone and Acheampong hadn't already left I suspect there would be a lot less comment about Hayles leaving.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 8, 2018)

Having morals is great when you can afford it, unfortunately not everyone can and the need to look after yourself/family and put food on the table and a roof over your head comes first.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> If everyone was as principled as that Billericay wouldn't be able to field a team each week. Welcome to the real world!/



Not my point. I'm not naive enough to think people will turn down Tamplin's ill-gotten cash (money talks, especially in football), but I don't think they should be exempt from criticism when they do. They're taking dirty money from a self-serving thug and by taking that money and playing for him they're furthering his footballing/business ventures.

They can hide behind the whole 'I'm just taking money for my family' shit, but the longer players flock to Tamplin and his cash, the longer Billericay's meteoric rise will remain uneffected, and the longer his insufferable and highly offensive drivel will remain unchallenged (on a footballing front). It’s worth repeating that I don’t expect players to turn Tamplin's cash down, but any one who joins his band of mercenaries is condoning his behaviour as far as I’m concerned – _that’s_ what I don’t like.

I think I'll probably leave it there before this turns into a full rendition of an _An Inspector Calls_.


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Jun 8, 2018)

Someone who's not in it for the money:

Gavin Rose is due a wage rise after Dulwich Hamlet’s promotion to National League South – but won’t be taking it.
The long-serving manager, who has accrued over 350 games in charge of the South London club, has a contract until next summer.
But Rose says the time is not right for a bump in his own salary as Hamlet struggle with the financial realities of being locked out of their Champion Hill home....
“Going up would have triggered an increase in my salary but I haven’t taken that option,” said Rose. “I’ve decided to stay on the salary I am on – at least as this current moment.
“I’m trying to limit any issues financially for the club. I’ve got to make sure we are a steady ship and maybe next season or during this year we can be in a better position to maybe discuss an extension.”

Dulwich Hamlet boss Rose is due wage rise after promotion – but reveals he WON’T be boosting salary – South London News


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2018)

I hope Hayles is taking Tamplin for as much cash as he can possibly get - that'll bring the circus to an end quicker than players refusing to play for him I'd say.


----------



## YTC (Jun 20, 2018)

first Ten players retained announced.

Ten Sign Up Again - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## bkbk (Jun 20, 2018)

Good news on the ten retained, a very strong core. We can put a team out now. 

SIGNED:
Dipo Akinyemi
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Preston Edwards
Nathan Ferguson
Nathan Green
Sanchez Ming
Michael Onovwigun
Quade Taylor
Byron Lawrence 

TBC:
Tanasheh Abrahams
Dumebi Dumaka
Ibrahim Kargbo
Amadou Tangara
Gavin Tomlin
[Caio Guimaraes] 
[Mohomed Mohomed]


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 20, 2018)

Expect to see at least 3 of those you are waiting to hear about.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 21, 2018)

Great start, at least we can field a team now. Gavin and Junior will have to be subs 

Need a new striker, or two, first I hope


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 21, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> Great start, at least we can field a team now. Gavin and Junior will have to be subs
> 
> Need a new striker, or two, first I hope


I'd say a couple of centre backs is the first  priority. We've lost the three most experienced players from that position and even if all the unconfirmed players re-sign none of them are centre backs.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone can play centre back, it's a piece of piss. We need strikers. Sexy football, sexy football...!!


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 21, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd say a couple of centre backs is the first  priority. We've lost the three most experienced players from that position and even if all the unconfirmed players re-sign none of them are centre backs.



Agreed. We always had skill but found it difficult to win promotion before strong defenders Weatherstone, Hayles & Acheampong joined. Gavin learned that.


----------



## YTC (Jun 22, 2018)

Anthony Cook signs, big signing that.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 24, 2018)

Acheampong has signed for Welling:

Wings Look Strong As King Adds Five Impressive Signings - The Vanarama National League


----------



## SDE (Jun 25, 2018)

For a brief and crazy moment I thought Okoye might be coming (after his anno that he'd left Braintree) but I see he's now hooked up with Bromley. We need centre backs!!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2018)

SDE said:


> For a brief and crazy moment I thought Okoye might be coming (after his anno that he'd left Braintree) but I see he's now hooked up with Bromley. We need centre backs!!!


I'm not convinced he's the right fit for our team. Perfectly good player, but each can probably do better than the other. (I'd rather have kept Acheampong, but I suspect he was on big money last season, we have all the Meadow shit to deal with, and if Steve King took the Welling manager's job you can bet someone is waving a chequebook around down there.)

We *do* need at least two more centre backs .


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jun 26, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> We *do* need at least two more centre backs .



Can't emphasise how much I agree with this statement. If we take anything from last season it's how much the defensive unit needs to be solid, we'll always score goals but not letting them in meant we pushed for the title right up till the last week.

We've lost some key parts to that unit and I don't doubt Gavin is looking to replace them. But no matter what the outcome is I can't wait for the new season


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 26, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> Can't emphasise how much I agree with this statement. If we take anything from last season it's how much the defensive unit needs to be solid, we'll always score goals but not letting them in meant we pushed for the title right up till the last week.
> 
> We've lost some key parts to that unit and I don't doubt Gavin is looking to replace them. But no matter what the outcome is I can't wait for the new season



I think it's as much to do with personalities, too. Weatherstone, Hayles, Beaney and Acheampong were all leaders and added much needed vocality and presence to the pitch and the changing room. In the past we've had many good footballers but lacked the grit and stomach to win consistently game in, game out.


----------



## pinknblue (Jun 27, 2018)

[


Pink Panther said:


> I'd say a couple of centre backs is the first  priority. We've lost the three most experienced players from that position and even if all the unconfirmed players re-sign none of them are centre backs.



Gavin clearly thinks the same!
Rose Is At The Ready As Dulwich Hamlet Come For Cook - The Vanarama National League

I think we need to two centre backs one of whom can also play right-back as cover for Sanchez. We also need a nippy forward player as we've lost our two most mobile forwards and DD and Dipo are bit too similar for my liking. i wonder if a couple of academy players might be promoted to the 1st team squad?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 6, 2018)

Still only twelve players publicly confirmed for the coming season, so I guess more will be revealed when we see who appears for the first pre-season match at Walthamstow tomorrow.  Looks like we're so short of numbers we're signing up supporters!

Dulwich Hamlet’s new signing has been a regular at their games before making switch to National South outfit – South London News

If four of the seven unconfirmed players rejoin, and we get the three new signings Gavin refers to in the linked article that takes us up to a squad of 19, which is the same number we had when last season began.

*Confirmed:*
*Dipo Akinyemi
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Anthony Cook (from Ebbsfleet United)
Preston Edwards
Nathan Ferguson
Nathan Green
Byron Lawrence (from Billericay Town)
Sanchez Ming
Michael Onovwigun
Quade Taylor*

*Unconfirmed:*
*Tanasheh Abrahams
Dumebi Dumaka
Caio Guimaraes
Ibrahim Kargbo
Mohomed Mohomed
Amadou Tangara*
*Gavin Tomlin*

*Departures:*
Anthony Acheampong (Welling United)
Reise Allassani (Coventry City)
Kenny Beaney (Merstham)
Nana Boakye-Yiadom (Concord Rangers)
Muhammadu Faal (Kingstonian)
Rickie Hayles (Billericay Town)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 6, 2018)

I can't get to Walthamstow tomorrow, but if those that can could give us an idea of who is filling out the squad around the players already confirmed, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> I can't get to Walthamstow tomorrow, but if those that can could give us an idea of who is filling out the squad around the players already confirmed, it would be greatly appreciated.


It appears that Abrahams, Guimareas, Kargbo, Tangara and Tomlin are still with us. There are four triallists in the starting XI but their names are not disclosed at this stage.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 7, 2018)

.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2018)

Obviously if people recognise any of these players, or find out their names by by asking, there's not much the club can do. But none of those players are confirmed signings, and there may still be other clubs willing to make them better offers than we can.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 7, 2018)

Didn't realise the club were deliberately keeping names under wraps. Post edited now. You might have to edit the quote in your post to remove the names entirely, PP.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Didn't realise the club were deliberately keeping names under wraps. Post edited now. You might have to edit the quote in your post to remove the names entirely, PP.


I would imagine any danger of having one of them snatched away is more likely to come from his own agent touting him to other clubs than from a rival club noticing him playing for us as a triallist. The main point is that none of them has committed to us just yet and they may have other offers, but most of them have substantial experience at National League level and there were some impressive performances among them.

The two confirmed new signings both looked very good indeed; Lawrence in the Beaney role on the left of the midfield, Cook at right wing-back.

Seven triallists appeared in total plus 12 of last season's squad and the two confirmed new signings, with Edwards in goal for 90 minutes and everyone else playing 45 minutes. I believe three of the triallists are in the squad for the Hamburg tour., along with a fourth potential newcomer who didn't appear today.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 7, 2018)

For those that didn't make it today you are in for some absolutely stunning goals, finishing was sublime today, Kargbo with a trademark 35 yarder into the top corner.

Although the opposition was noticeably weaker, particularly in the second half, it was a good performance by the side, particularly Chambers, Lawrence and Cook of our confirmed players.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> For those that didn't make it today you are in for some absolutely stunning goals, finishing was sublime today, Kargbo with a trademark 35 yarder into the top corner.
> 
> Although the opposition was noticeably weaker, particularly in the second half, it was a good performance by the side, particularly Chambers, Lawrence and Cook of our confirmed players.


Some decent finishes from A.Triallist x3 as well! Plus a shot against the underside of the crossbar from Akinyemi that would have bettered Kargbo's goal had it gone in.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 7, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> For those that didn't make it today you are in for some absolutely stunning goals, finishing was sublime today, Kargbo with a trademark 35 yarder into the top corner.
> 
> Although the opposition was noticeably weaker, particularly in the second half, it was a good performance by the side, particularly Chambers, Lawrence and Cook of our confirmed players.



This is exciting. When will the highlights be up, Tom?


----------



## scousedom (Jul 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This is exciting. When will the highlights be up, Tom?


If available-to-be-signed players are scoring worldies for fun, may I suggest “After dotted lines have been signed upon”?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This is exciting. When will the highlights be up, Tom?


Jamal was editing the first half during England game (and was the only person in the bar to have missed the Maguire goal haha), hoping Monday at the latest


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 7, 2018)

scousedom said:


> If available-to-be-signed players are scoring worldies for fun, may I suggest “After dotted lines have been signed upon”?



What scousedom says. I've reconsidered and I don't want any highlights ever. Let's get these fellas signed!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> What scousedom says. I've reconsidered and I don't want any highlights ever. Let's get these fellas signed!


Or pixellate all the triallists so no one can recognise them.


----------



## bkbk (Jul 8, 2018)

Perhaps photoshop them having a stinker?


----------



## darryl (Jul 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Or pixellate all the triallists so no one can recognise them.



Reminds me of Ryan "The Myth" Martin, of Sunday league side SE Dons, who is always pixellated in their match videos...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2018)

darryl said:


> Reminds me of Ryan "The Myth" Martin, of Sunday league side SE Dons, who is always pixellated in their match videos...



There was a Ryan Martin in Gavin & Junior's first  Hamlet youth team along with Ellis Green and Rob Tolfrey around 15 years ago. He was a skilful left winger who later played for Beckenham Town with Gavin, Junior, Green, Tolfrey, Peter Adeniyi and other familiar faces. There must be a good chance that's him in the video.


----------



## darryl (Jul 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> There was a Ryan Martin in Gavin & Junior's first  Hamlet youth team along with Ellis Green and Rob Tolfrey around 15 years ago. He was a skilful left winger who later played for Beckenham Town with Gavin, Junior, Green, Tolfrey, Peter Adeniyi and other familiar faces. There must be a good chance that's him in the video.



I think it is him.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2018)

On the subject of players who *don't* need to be kept under wraps:

The chairman told me last night that we've signed experienced forward Jay May from Margate. He's also played for Dartford, Bromley and Maidstone .


----------



## pinknblue (Jul 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> On the subject of players who *don't* need to be kept under wraps:
> 
> The chairman told me last night that we've signed experienced forward Jay May from Margate. He's also played for Dartford, Bromley and Maidstone .



My initial reaction is that I'm slightly underwhelmed with Jay's signing. He did have a couple of good seasons with Maidstone back in 2014/5 and 2015/16 - latterly in National South - when he was their top scorer in both seasons but in the last couple of years he's been in lower leagues with Hythe Town and Margate. He's also 34. I'm not sure how may goals he scored last year - does anyone know? I was kinda hoping for someone really mobile up front to counter the loss of Faal and Reise but I don't think Jay's that kind of player. Hopefully, I'll be proved wrong!!


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Think that’s a solid squad signing, and the type of player we didn’t have last year when we had to send Hayles upfront on numerous occasions when chasing a goal. I’m sure there’s more to come to try and fill the specific gaps that Allassani and Faal have left.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2018)

pinknblue said:


> My initial reaction is that I'm slightly underwhelmed with Jay's signing. He did have a couple of good seasons with Maidstone back in 2014/5 and 2015/16 - latterly in National South - when he was their top scorer in both seasons but in the last couple of years he's been in lower leagues with Hythe Town and Margate. He's also 34. I'm not sure how may goals he scored last year - does anyone know? I was kinda hoping for someone really mobile up front to counter the loss of Faal and Reise but I don't think Jay's that kind of player. Hopefully, I'll be proved wrong!!


I'd say he's more of a replacement for DD, whose persistent knee problem is apparently going to prevent him from playing at our level in the foreseeable future.

The two young triallist strikers who have appeared in the first two matches both look pretty mobile and skilful to me. I'd be happy to secure one or both on the evidence of what I've seen so far.

I think we need to remember that we added quite a lot of players to the squad after last season started (Ferguson, Abrahams, Allassani, Onovwigun), while Boakye-Yiadom and Faal only arrived right at the end of pre-season. Sometimes it's a question of being patient and seeing who becomes available.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 10, 2018)

pinknblue said:


> My initial reaction is that I'm slightly underwhelmed with Jay's signing. He did have a couple of good seasons with Maidstone back in 2014/5 and 2015/16 - latterly in National South - when he was their top scorer in both seasons but in the last couple of years he's been in lower leagues with Hythe Town and Margate. He's also 34. I'm not sure how may goals he scored last year - does anyone know? I was kinda hoping for someone really mobile up front to counter the loss of Faal and Reise but I don't think Jay's that kind of player. Hopefully, I'll be proved wrong!!



Quite happy with Jay, personally. As PP and Dave have touched on, I think he'll bring some experience and know-how to the frontline and the changing room - vital qualities following the departures of Beaney, Weatherstone et al. He's a serial winner as well: he was a mainstay in the Dartford side that rocketed through the divisions a decade or so ago. Very few mugs have played for Maidstone in recent years either.

I think it's a very astute bit of business. I can only speculate, but I'd imagine there's a massive temptation for managers, when they get promoted, to snap up all the bright, younger players that they've come across and splash the new, improved budget they've been given on players in their physical primes. But as we've all seen at DHFC sometimes the bright, young, technically-gifted players aren't the answer in those gritty Tuesday-night, mid-February tussles with [insert name of bang average side here]. I'd say it would be quite easy to overlook people like May in favour of a 25 year old, when really their age and experience is a plus, rather than a minus.

I appreciate I'm very much on my own with this but I still insist that Connor French is Gavin's best signing and I'm not sure we would have won that division without him. French was blunt and street-wise, a back-to-goal striker that contrasted massively to the nimble Erhun and Danny Carr. It was the fact that he was so different to every other player that we had that made him invaluable - he gave us a totally different dimension to our super-subtle attack. From what I've seen of May, he's of a similar mould: strong, back-to-goal, bullish - the opposite of Clunis, Ferguson, Lawrence and the two trialists that have turned out for us in the friendlies thus far.

I like this signing. Quietly confident that we've got ourselves an absolute gem.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 10, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Quite happy with Jay, personally. As PP and Dave have touched on, I think he'll bring some experience and know-how to the frontline and the changing room - vital qualities following the departures of Beaney, Weatherstone et al. He's a serial winner as well: he was a mainstay in the Dartford side that rocketed through the divisions a decade or so ago. Very few mugs have played for Maidstone in recent years either.
> 
> I think it's a very astute bit of business. I can only speculate, but I'd imagine there's a massive temptation for managers, when they get promoted, to snap up all the bright, younger players that they've come across and splash the new, improved budget they've been given on players in their physical primes. But as we've all seen at DHFC sometimes the bright, young, technically-gifted players aren't the answer in those gritty Tuesday-night, mid-February tussles with [insert name of bang average side here]. I'd say it would be quite easy to overlook people like May in favour of a 25 year old, when really their age and experience is a plus, rather than a minus.
> 
> ...


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 10, 2018)

Good points Moroccan Sunset despite my classic Bantz.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 10, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Ryan Moss



Oh well obvs. That goes without saying.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 10, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Oh well obvs. That goes without saying.



Love the beast.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 17, 2018)

So is A. Trialist signing  or not?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> So is A. Trialist signing  or not?


We've had at least 7 of them so far: three centre backs, two midfielders and two strikers. 

Each of the strikers has scored 3 goals so far. One of the midfielders scored the third goal at Walthamstow. These three were all on the Hamburg tour along with one of the centre backs. 

I believe we're especially keen to sign one of the other centre backs, an experienced Football League and National League player, and are hopeful of securing a deal imminently. 

We need a minimum of two new centre backs; I'm guessing we can't afford to sign all the others even if we think they're good enough.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 19, 2018)

liamdhfc has confirmed on Twitter that Magnus Okuonghae has signed, which is obviously tremendous news. Massive amounts of experience at higher levels, a big part of Maidstone progressing and stabilising in the National South and National over the last few seasons, and a real leader as well.

Feels like we need another centre back, a central midfielder and a couple of forwards (on the assumption DD won't be returning), and we should be in good shape.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 19, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> liamdhfc has confirmed on Twitter that Magnus Okuonghae has signed, which is obviously tremendous news. Massive amounts of experience at higher levels, a big part of Maidstone progressing and stabilising in the National South and National over the last few seasons, and a real leader as well.
> 
> Feels like we need another centre back, a central midfielder and a couple of forwards (on the assumption DD won't be returning), and we should be in good shape.





Pink Panther said:


> Still only twelve players publicly confirmed for the coming season, so I guess more will be revealed when we see who appears for the first pre-season match at Walthamstow tomorrow.  Looks like we're so short of numbers we're signing up supporters!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet’s new signing has been a regular at their games before making switch to National South outfit – South London News
> 
> ...



Time for an update Pink Panther?  Strong rumours circulating last night that the trialist forward (who has been scoring frequently) is very likely to sign, and of course Magnus is a done deal.

Less clear on your unconfirmed list.  I would presume that several of these will be retained a non-contract basis, and maybe a couple sign for the year.  Would be good to know more...


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 19, 2018)

Tomlin has also signed and Tangara will also sign forms. Others are not over the line yet


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 19, 2018)

*


pompeydunc said:



			Time for an update Pink Panther?  Strong rumours circulating last night that the trialist forward (who has been scoring frequently) is very likely to sign, and of course Magnus is a done deal.
		
Click to expand...

*


pompeydunc said:


> *Less clear on your unconfirmed list.  I would presume that several of these will be retained a non-contract basis, and maybe a couple sign for the year.  Would be good to know more...*



*


liamdhfc said:



			Tomlin has also signed and Tangara will also sign forms. Others are not over the line yet
		
Click to expand...

*Right, we seem to be up to 16 confirmed players, with a few more of last season's squad likely to stay after featuring in pre-season.  The five triallists I've been able to identify include three ex-Chelsea Academy and one ex-Arsenal Academy players with varying amounts of non-league experience, plus a former lower league pro who made a dozen or so first team appearances as well as having loan spells at a variety of non-league clubs, with a couple having also played overseas; I believe four of them were on the Hamburg tour.  A couple of other triallists featured in one game each but I guess they've already been discounted.

The older of the two strikers scored against Walthamstow, Haringey and Altona; physically he resembles Nana Boakye-Yiadom, a bit bigger but strongly built with a low centre of gravity, and he seems to offer the sort of pace movement and finishing qualities that we'll need to replace following Reise Allassani departure, so from what I've seen he looks like a good fit if we can secure his signature.  (The other striker scored at Walthamstow and twice against Falke and looks decent enough, but I'm not sure he offers more than what we already have.)  The greater priority is another defender by my reckoning, but how many more people we're able to commit to signing probably depends upon financial considerations.

I assume the phrase "Tangara will sign forms" means he's agreed to sign National League registration forms and remain with us on a non-contract basis.  Unless Edwards is injured or suspended his opportunities are likely to be limited, but now we're in a different league he would also be allowed to become dual-registered with an Isthmian League club in order to get more game time whilst remaining available to us when required.  If he was under contract we could only loan him out to other clubs for fixed periods.

*Confirmed:*
*Dipo Akinyemi
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Anthony Cook (from Ebbsfleet United)
Preston Edwards
Nathan Ferguson
Nathan Green
Byron Lawrence (from Billericay Town)
Jay May (from Margate)
Sanchez Ming
Magnus Okuonghae (from Maidstone United)
Michael Onovwigun
Amadou Tangara
Quade Taylor
Gavin Tomlin*

*Unconfirmed:*
*Tanasheh Abrahams
Caio Guimaraes
Ibrahim Kargbo
Mohomed Mohomed
triallist defender (aged 24)
triallist defender (aged 23)
triallist midfielder (aged 21)
triallist striker (aged 23)
traillist striker (aged 21)

Departures:*
Anthony Acheampong (Welling United)
Reise Allassani (Coventry City)
Kenny Beaney (Merstham)
Nana Boakye-Yiadom (Concord Rangers)
Dumebi Dumaka (long term injury)
Muhammadu Faal (Kingstonian)
Rickie Hayles (Billericay Town)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 19, 2018)

Being a pedant but he only scored one against Falke, Jay May scored the other first half goal, but I agree, think the other Trialist has been excellent up front, composed and a bit fiery, linked up well with Dipo at Altona



Pink Panther said:


> The other striker scored at Walthamstow and twice against Falke and looks decent enough, but I'm not sure he offers more than what we already have.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 19, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> Being a pedant but he only scored one against Falke, Jay May scored the other first half goal, but I agree, think the other Trialist has been excellent up front, composed and a bit fiery, linked up well with Dipo at Altona


Thanks for clarification. I wasn't there and the club's Twitter feed on the website credited the fourth goal as "A.Triallist scores his second". Having watched the video again the fourth goal was scored by Byron Lawrence. (Which isn't as bizarre as the caption on the local video giving it to Quade Taylor!)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 19, 2018)

I like the look of this triallist but with Tomlin, Clunis, Akinyemi, May and the other impressive triallist who seems likely to sign I'm not sure we can afford to carry 6 senior players for two places; Clunis can play right wing-back but Cook looks nailed on as first choice for that and we also have Ming who excelled in that role last season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 19, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I like the look of this triallist but with Tomlin, Clunis, Akinyemi, May and the other impressive triallist who seems likely to sign I'm not sure we can afford to carry 6 senior players for two places; Clunis can play right wing-back but Cook looks nailed on as first choice for that and we also have Ming who excelled in that role last season.


Once again, we look a bit light for the three centre back positions with Weatherstone, Acheampong and Hayles all leaving and only Ahuonghae confirmed as a replacement.

*Bloody hell. I keep quoting my own posts and looking like an attention seeker or a simpleton.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 19, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Once again, we look a bit light for the three centre back positions with Weatherstone, Acheampong and Hayles all leaving and only Ahuonghae confirmed as a replacement.
> 
> *Bloody hell. I keep quoting my own posts and looking like an attention seeker or a simpleton.



Would Ming be an option at CB?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 19, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Would Ming be an option at CB?


He's been playing there in pre-season so far, on right of the back three. He filled in there a number of times last season but I'm not convinced. Looks a bit non-league Kyle Walker and would prefer him at wing-back, but maybe he just needs more game time to settle into that position. I guess it's a bit of a chicken and egg scenario.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 19, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> He's been playing there in pre-season so far, on right of the back three. He filled in there a number of times last season but I'm not convinced. Looks a bit non-league Kyle Walker and would prefer him at wing-back, but maybe he just needs more game time to settle into that position. I guess it's a bit of a chicken and egg scenario.



Love Ming. Wouldnt want him competing just with cook and clunis for RWB.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 19, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I like the look of this triallist but with Tomlin, Clunis, Akinyemi, May and the other impressive triallist who seems likely to sign I'm not sure we can afford to carry 6 senior players for two places; Clunis can play right wing-back but Cook looks nailed on as first choice for that and we also have Ming who excelled in that role last season.



I wasn’t at Charlton, but on tour Tomlin was playing a lot deeper. Maybe that was just a case of giving him game time or maybe he’s seen as not just an option up front but in the midfield three too? (I’ve always preferred him in the hole behind two strikers). Perhaps even a discussion over his future role was what the delay in signing his contract was about?


----------



## bkbk (Jul 20, 2018)

Todays South London Press (print edition) has confirmed the signing of Danny Pappoe (the ex-Chelsea academy CB triallist). 

It also confirmed the names of the other triallists so I guess we can speak freely now. None of those are over the line but we are keen if we can balance the books.


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 20, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> The older of the two strikers scored against Walthamstow, Haringey and Altona; physically he resembles Nana Boakye-Yiadom, a bit bigger but strongly built with a low centre of gravity, and he seems to offer the sort of pace movement and finishing qualities that we'll need to replace following Reise Allassani departure, so from what I've seen he looks like a good fit if we can secure his signature.



Is this the same guy who wore number 9 against Charlton?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 20, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Is this the same guy who wore number 9 against Charlton?


Yes.


----------



## kkarvegard (Jul 20, 2018)

What's the other trialists names? I live in Sweden so its not that easy for me to get a copy of the paper. Or could someone post the entire article?


----------



## kkarvegard (Jul 20, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Todays South London Press (print edition) has confirmed the signing of Danny Pappoe (the ex-Chelsea academy CB triallist).
> 
> It also confirmed the names of the other triallists so I guess we can speak freely now. None of those are over the line but we are keen if we can balance the books.



Could you post a picture of the article?


----------



## bkbk (Jul 21, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet set to sign two former Chelsea youngsters – and do deal for ex-Gillingham striker Cundle – South London News

The article has now been posted online and can be read here.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 21, 2018)

I assume the triallists who aren't named by the South London Press are no longer under consideration. Comparing all the departures and arrivals I'd be a little happier if we still had Marc Weatherstone, but if we get the Cundle and Figueira deals done I think that's a decent enough squad with not too much of a turnover since last season. Updated list:
*
Confirmed:
Dipo Akinyemi
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Anthony Cook (from Ebbsfleet United)
Preston Edwards
Nathan Ferguson
Nathan Green
Byron Lawrence (from Billericay Town)
Jay May (from Margate)
Sanchez Ming
Magnus Okuonghae (from Maidstone United)
Michael Onovwigun
Daniel Pappoe (from Foresta Suceava)
Amadou Tangara
Quade Taylor
Gavin Tomlin*

*Unconfirmed:*
*Tanasheh Abrahams
Caio Guimaraes
Ibrahim Kargbo
Mohomed Mohomed
Greg Cundle (from Gillingham)*
*Walter Figueira (from Moura)*
*triallist defender (aged 23, ex-Arsenal Academy)
triallist midfielder (aged 21, ex-Chelsea Junior, Barnet Academy)

Departures:*
Anthony Acheampong (Welling United)
Reise Allassani (Coventry City)
Kenny Beaney (Merstham)
Nana Boakye-Yiadom (Concord Rangers)
Dumebi Dumaka (long term injury)
Muhammadu Faal (Kingstonian)
Rickie Hayles (Billericay Town)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)


----------



## all to nah (Jul 21, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> *(...) Walter Figueira (from Moura) (...)*



Figueira impressed me a lot in both matches on the Hamburg tour, although I haven't seen him play against an "English" defence.


----------



## YTC (Jul 23, 2018)

3 confirmed today:


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 23, 2018)

Excellent, anyone got any extra background knowledge on these 3?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 23, 2018)

.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jul 23, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> Excellent, anyone got any extra background knowledge on these 3?


Danny was coming through the Chelsea academy during the Essien, Lampard, Drogba years. Captained the youth team. He's unfortunately suffered a number of injuries over the past couple of years and seems to have lost his way a little bit. He moved to Brighton about 2 years ago but it didn't work out. Should be comfortable at CS level! He's a close mate of my cousin. Really nice guy.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 23, 2018)

So, unsurprisingly, Gavin has again replaced placed players who left, as expected by most whom 'In Gavin We Trust', rather than the few who panicked a little on this mesaageboard when a few of last season's squad were released.


----------



## YTC (Jul 23, 2018)

Magnus was at Colchester for 5 years in the league, and captained them. Massive massive signing for us, turned down bigger money. That central defence looks to be getting shored up now with the loss of Ricky and Ach.

Here's what Magnus had to say on signing for us.


----------



## pinknblue (Jul 23, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So, unsurprisingly, Gavin has again replaced placed players who left, as expected by most whom 'In Gavin We Trust', rather than the few who panicked a little on this mesaageboard when a few of last season's squad were released.



I'm not sure I've read anything from anyone who has been panicking, but we all like to play a bit of 'football manager' with the team we support! Gavin's assembling a very good squad and I think we'll be very competitive this season. Do we know if Kargbo is re-signing? I know we have Ouuvwigun as defensive mid but Kargbo's experience and know-how has been vital for us in the last two seasons and I think we'll miss him if he goes.

Is Anthony Cook injured? I know he picked up a knock against Haringey and I don't think he's played since, has he?


----------



## Nivag (Jul 23, 2018)

pinknblue said:


> I'm not sure I've read anything from anyone who has been panicking, but we all like to play a bit of 'football manager' with the team we support! Gavin's assembling a very good squad and I think we'll be very competitive this season. Do we know if Kargbo is re-signing? I know we have Ouuvwigun as defensive mid but Kargbo's experience and know-how has been vital for us in the last two seasons and I think we'll miss him if he goes.
> 
> Is Anthony Cook injured? I know he picked up a knock against Haringey and I don't think he's played since, has he?


I saw Cook mention he was sitting out Saturday's game to make sure he recovers properly for when the season starts.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 24, 2018)

I like we have added some size and experience, we have always struggled playing our sexy football against more 'non-league style' teams.
We seem now to have a really good mix of styles and attributes that will be invaluable in the National South.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 24, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> I like we have added some size and experience, we have always struggled playing our sexy football against more 'non-league style' teams.
> We seem now to have a really good mix of styles and attributes that will be invaluable in the National South.


I think we had that last season, which is why we achieved about 15 points more than usual and got over the line in the play-offs at last.  We've more or less replaced like for like with those coming in for Weatherstone, Acheampong, Hayles and Dumaka.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jul 24, 2018)

Jay and Magnus are great signings. Looking forward to welcoming them back to Maidstone for the friendly. The downside of getting to the National is letting go lots of players who didn't quite make it with us at that level.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 25, 2018)

A couple more ex - A. Trialists now named in the team last night, does this mean two more signing announcements soon?!


----------



## YTC (Aug 3, 2018)

Walter is in.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 3, 2018)

YTC said:


> Walter is in.




So we've now got Tomlin, Clunis, Dipo, Figueira and May all competing for the two striker positions? That's before Cundle returns from his loan/dual reg at Merstham, as well.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 3, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> So we've now got Tomlin, Clunis, Dipo, Figueira and May all competing for the two striker positions? That's before Cundle returns from his loan/dual reg at Merstham, as well.


Basically May has replaced Dumaka and Figueira has replaced Allassani, so the numbers are the same as at the end of last season when Faal and Boakye-Yiadom were out on loan.

Ming now appears to be the fifth centre back option as well as covering Cook at right wing-back, which Clunis can also do.

So I make that 19 players confirmed for the first team squad. I assume the other half dozen or so who featured in pre-season will have signed league registration forms on a non-contract basis, chosen not to stay, or been discounted by now.

Of course it's now possible for non-contract players to be dual registered with Isthmian Premier Division clubs to get game time, then brought into our team on an ad-hoc basis if required, which sounds to be the case with Greg Cundle.

*Confirmed:
Dipo Akinyemi
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers
Nyren Clunis
Anthony Cook (from Ebbsfleet United)
Preston Edwards
Nathan Ferguson
Walter Figueira (from Atletico Moura)
Nathan Green
Ibrahim Kargbo 
Byron Lawrence (from Billericay Town)
Jay May (from Margate)
Sanchez Ming
Magnus Okuonghae (from Maidstone United)
Michael Onovwigun
Daniel Pappoe (from Foresta Suceava)
Amadou Tangara
Quade Taylor
Gavin Tomlin*

*Unconfirmed or non-contract?
Tanasheh Abrahams
Caio Guimaraes
Greg Cundle (ex-Gillingham)
Zach Fagan (ex-Arsenal Academy, Whitehawk)
Alfie Cain (ex-Chelsea Junior, Barnet Academy,  Harrow Borough, Aylesbury United )
Dominic Vose (ex-West Ham United Academy, Bromley, Chester )*


----------



## YTC (Aug 3, 2018)

Tanasheh is Non Contract like last season

Caio is still part of the Academy as far as I'm aware

Cundle has gone to Mertsham (not dual/non contract)

No idea on others.


----------



## takkforalt (Aug 3, 2018)

Tanashe tanashe tanashe tanashe boooiii


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2018)

YTC said:


> Tanasheh is Non Contract like last season
> 
> Caio is still part of the Academy as far as I'm aware
> 
> ...


Merstham not Mertsham.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 5, 2018)

Dom Vose came off the bench against Welling - not sure if he's signed.

Here he is scoring Wrexham's "Best Goal in 151 years"


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 7, 2018)

If he came off the bench then he would have to be signed!

You may mean a contract, but he may be currently a non-contract player?


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 7, 2018)

Vose is a non contract player.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 7, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> Vose is a non contract player.



From the couple of occasions I've seen him, he's absolute quality. Quite vocal too, which could be useful in this post-Weatherstone, Beaney et al era.


----------



## Harry R (Aug 8, 2018)

Vose was exceptional tonight.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Aug 22, 2018)

Surpised to hear Byron Lawrence has gone back to leiston. Thought he looked good pre-season but seemed to be out of the picture lately


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 22, 2018)

Al Cunningham said:


> Surpised to hear Byron Lawrence has gone back to leiston. Thought he looked good pre-season but seemed to be out of the picture lately


I believe that being based in Cambridge, he may have been struggling with the commute to games. Even missed the flight to Hamburg!! Shame to lose a good player though


----------



## bkbk (Aug 22, 2018)

He was having a long chat in the bar with Gavin after the ETU game.

Shame to see him gone but wish him all the best. Might free up budget space for Gavin if he does deem he needs changes.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Aug 22, 2018)

bkbk said:


> He was having a long chat in the bar with Gavin after the ETU game.
> 
> Shame to see him gone but wish him all the best. Might free up budget space for Gavin if he does deem he needs changes.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Aug 22, 2018)

Possibly get Vose on a contract


----------



## Nivag (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a shame, the games I saw him play he looked good and he wasn't shy in having a shot on goal either.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 23, 2018)

Real shame - I thought he looked quality in pre-season, was looking forward to seeing him getting involved.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Real shame - I thought he looked quality in pre-season, was looking forward to seeing him getting involved.


I thought he gave us a nice balance on the left of midfield and was more dynamic than Beaney, whom he effectively replaced. I guess the opportunity to sign Vose arose and he's more experienced, although like Beaney he doesn't seem to drive into the box or have a crack at goal; I'd also prefer him to play on the right.


----------



## Scrooge (Aug 24, 2018)

We’ve signed defender Michael Kamara using 12th man donations.

12th Man Funds Kamara Signing to Bolster Defence - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 24, 2018)

Scrooge said:


> We’ve signed defender Michael Kamara using 12th man donations.
> 
> 12th Man Funds Kamara Signing to Bolster Defence - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Who's that coming (back) over the Hill? Is it Kamara? Michael Kamara!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 7, 2018)

New striker in on loan


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2018)

Nivag said:


> New striker in on loan



He scored 36 goals for Maldon & Tiptree in Isthmian D1N the season before last before joining Gillingham. Also had a month on loan at Leatherhead last Autumn. 

I'm a bit concerned that this appears to be another player who hasn't had much first team game time or played at our level. Anyway, let's see what he can do.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 7, 2018)

I can't find the stats for our players last year, what were the end of season tally for goals scored?


----------



## bkbk (Sep 7, 2018)

New name to me. All I am taking away from this video is that he is left footed:



Football is Nash's true love


----------



## bkbk (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks like it is only one month:


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 7, 2018)

Nivag said:


> I can't find the stats for our players last year, what were the end of season tally for goals scored?



20 - Nyren Clunis
19 - Reise Allassani
15 - Ashley Carew
7 - Nana Boakye-Yiadom, Nathan Ferguson, Nathan Green
6 - Muhammadu Faal
5 - Marc Weatherstone
4 - Kenny Beaney, Dipo Akinyemi, Anthony Acheampong, Michael Chambers
3 - Rickie Hayles
2 - Ibrahim Kargbo, Sanchez Ming, Gavin Tomlin
1 - Omar Koroma, Corey Addai, Caio Guimaraes, OG


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 7, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> He scored 36 goals for Maldon & Tiptree in Isthmian D1N the season before last before joining Gillingham. Also had a month on loan at Leatherhead last Autumn.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that this appears to be another player who hasn't had much first team game time or played at our level. Anyway, let's see what he can do.



To be honest, I'm quite happy Gav's just got some fresh blood in - he's seen it's not working and he's trying something different. I don't really hold with that whole Sky-Sports-Bravado-Bullshit about only getting in players that are better than your current crop - sometimes I think a fresh face has a massive impact, even if they're not technically superior to what you already have.

Everyone knows our budget is limited compared to the likes of Woking, Welling and Weladstone so this may be the best Gav can get with the cash available. Getting a striker that has knocked in 30 goals for Torquay and Chelmsford is going to be out our range.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Sep 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> To be honest, I'm quite happy Gav's just got some fresh blood in - he's seen it's not working and he's trying something different. I don't really hold with that whole Sky-Sports-Bravado-Bullshit about only getting in players that are better than your current crop - sometimes I think a fresh face has a massive impact, even if they're not technically superior to what you already have.



I agree with this, you can find gems without spending lots of money on players who are ‘on paper’ better than what we already have.

Leicester City won the premier league with and excellent manager and some outstanding players who just understood how they were suppose to play. Mahrez cost 400k? What a steal.

I don’t think Gavin brings in players because on paper they are good, he looks at how players can fit into his ethos. He wants ball playing defenders. He wants physically strong and fit players who can maintain a tempo. He wants players that can graft when things get dirty (kargbo).


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2018)

bkbk said:


> New name to me. All I am taking away from this video is that he is left footed:
> 
> 
> 
> Football is Nash's true love



They certainly liked to celebrate that first goal.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 16, 2018)

Onovwigun and Pappoe have joined Carshalton on loan:

https://www.carshaltonathletic.co.uk/news/match-report-bognor-regis-town-h


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 16, 2018)

Has Figueira been officially booted? Didn't see him at the game yesterday, but then again the Woking stewards may have put him a separate section to the subs bench.

I know his attitude came into question a couple of times, but I'd like to see him given another crack of the whip. He impressed in pre-season and I thought he stood out v East Thurrock. I seem to remember Danny Carr nearly fighting Gavin on the pitch after one home game back in the league winning season - he had a crap attitude to begin with, but came good in the end.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 16, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Has Figueira been officially booted? Didn't see him at the game yesterday, but then again the Woking stewards may have put him a separate section to the subs bench.
> 
> I know his attitude came into question a couple of times, but I'd like to see him given another crack of the whip. He impressed in pre-season and I thought he stood out v East Thurrock. I seem to remember Danny Carr nearly fighting Gavin on the pitch after one home game back in the league winning season - he had a crap attitude to begin with, but came good in the end.



Tuesday friendly line up may reveal something I guess.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 16, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Has Figueira been officially booted? Didn't see him at the game yesterday, but then again the Woking stewards may have put him a separate section to the subs bench.


Was doing a warm up with Tamba before the game along with Kamara, Abrahams, Guimaraes, Deen-Conteh and Dipo. Dipo I believe was named in squad as Tomlin was held up in traffic


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 16, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> Was doing a warm up with Tamba before the game along with Kamara, Abrahams, Guimaraes, Deen-Conteh and Dipo. Dipo I believe was named in squad as Tomlin was held up in traffic



Thank Christ for the traffic.


----------



## all to nah (Sep 16, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Has Figueira been officially booted? Didn't see him at the game yesterday, but then again the Woking stewards may have put him a separate section to the subs bench.
> 
> I know his attitude came into question a couple of times, but I'd like to see him given another crack of the whip. He impressed in pre-season and I thought he stood out v East Thurrock. I seem to remember Danny Carr nearly fighting Gavin on the pitch after one home game back in the league winning season - he had a crap attitude to begin with, but came good in the end.



I'm aware of the fact that neither HFC Falke nor Altona 93 had been a real challenge for your team, but I really liked Figueiras performance down here. I'm a little disappointed he can't win recognition in the league.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 17, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I seem to remember Danny Carr nearly fighting Gavin on the pitch after one home game back in the league winning season - he had a crap attitude to begin with, but came good in the end.


Then he came back three years later and appointed himself as penalty taker!

We've got quite a large squad right now; 22 different players started the last two matches, and several others haven't started either of them. Anyone under contract is unlikely to be released unless another club is willing to pay them accordingly. I'm not certain exactly which players are under contract but my impression is that Figueira is one of them.


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 17, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I seem to remember Danny Carr nearly fighting Gavin on the pitch after one home game back in the league winning season - he had a crap attitude to begin with, but came good in the end.





Pink Panther said:


> Then he came back three years later and appointed himself as penalty taker!


Ha! Was going to mention that. That was the game (just checked - vs Hampton & Richmond, NYE 2016) when he was brought on after half-time and then subbed off again about 20 mins later having insisted on taking the penalty, which he missed. Not a happy bunny - but then neither was Gavin, clearly.

Ended up going out on loan to Leatherhead the following week. So not all sweetness and light!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 17, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Ha! Was going to mention that. That was the game (just checked - vs Hampton & Richmond, NYE 2016) when he was brought on after half-time and then subbed off again about 20 mins later having insisted on taking the penalty, which he missed. Not a happy bunny - but then neither was Gavin, clearly.


I'm fairly certain the opposition was Tonbridge. (Hampton won the league the previous season and went up.) We lost and he never played for us again.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 17, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm fairly certain the opposition was Tonbridge. (Hampton won the league the previous season and went up.) We lost and he never played for us again.


The opposition were Wingate & Finchley, both sides missed a pen in a 1-1 draw


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 17, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm fairly certain the opposition was Tonbridge. (Hampton won the league the previous season and went up.) We lost and he never played for us again.


Good point - but we’re both wrong. It was Wingate and Finchley.
Edited to add: Ah, I see baleboy_93 - with the unfair advantage of a greater number of functioning brain cells - got the correction in first.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 17, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Good point - but we’re both wrong. It was Wingate and Finchley.
> Edited to add: Ah, I see baleboy_93 - with the unfair advantage of a greater number of functioning brain cells - got the correction in first.


Yes, just checked and the Tonbridge game was a couple of weeks earlier. Mitchell Nelson scored an own goal, Damian Scannell got sent off (both playing against us) and they scored the winner from a set piece in stoppage time.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 19, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> Onovwigun and Pappoe have joined Carshalton on loan:
> 
> https://www.carshaltonathletic.co.uk/news/match-report-bognor-regis-town-h


There's now an item on the Hamlet website confirming these loans, as well as Tangara and Figueira joining Merstham on loan.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 2, 2018)

Tanasheh Abrahams has joined Staines Town in search of more game time:

Tanasheh Abrahams Joins Staines  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Nivag (Nov 2, 2018)

Lovely statement from him, he always has time to say hello and acknowledge the fans. 
I hope he gets the match time that every player needs to stay good.


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 2, 2018)

"Dulwich is not Tuscany. It is heaven."

Top man.


----------



## Clareg (Nov 3, 2018)

Always approachable and good natured and great to see him on March last year.
Lovely message


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 3, 2018)

I thought the message was barking mad but he's still ace.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 7, 2018)

Sad to see Caio go - think he had huge potential - but guess he wants more game time


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 8, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Sad to see Caio go - think he had huge potential - but guess he wants more game time


He's got Dominic Vose occupying his preferred position at the moment so little scope for more game time at the Hamlet right now.  Think that might be eight ex-Hamlet players at Merstham now.  Doesn't sound like Figueira will be back in a hurry.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Ex-Clapton midfielder Steve Sardinha played for us in the Cup game this week. On trial?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 23, 2018)

pettyboy said:


> Ex-Clapton midfielder Steve Sardinha played for us in the Cup game this week. On trial?



Can’t play a competitive game as a trialist, has been training for about a month and signed forms to be able to play on Tuesday, non contract I believe


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone know if Big Kingz has gone back to QPR? I hope not.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 23, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Anyone know if Big Kingz has gone back to QPR? I hope not.


I understand he may have been suffering with illness for past two games


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 23, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> I understand he may have been suffering with illness for past two games



Thank Christ for that. I look forward to the imminent return of Big Kingz. Torquay won't know what's hit them.

Thanks Tom!


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 24, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> Can’t play a competitive game as a trialist, has been training for about a month and signed forms to be able to play on Tuesday, non contract I believe



Cheers Tom


----------



## Gullwich (Dec 4, 2018)

Gary Johnson's goalkeeping dilemma as Torquay United eye top spot
Says at the bottom of this article (apologies for the atrocious volume of adverts on the website) that Jason Banton has signed on loan for Dulwich. Didn’t work out for him at Torquay but he’s clearly got some potential...


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 4, 2018)

Gullwich said:


> Gary Johnson's goalkeeping dilemma as Torquay United eye top spot
> Says at the bottom of this article (apologies for the atrocious volume of adverts on the website) that Jason Banton has signed on loan for Dulwich. Didn’t work out for him at Torquay but he’s clearly got some potential...



Banton was highly rated as a teenager - be interested to see how he does under Gavin

Arsenal youngster Jason Banton joins Paul Ince's ambitious Blackburn


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 4, 2018)

Delighted: this means we could have a frontline of Kingz and Bantz.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 4, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Delighted: this means we could have a frontline of Kingz and Bantz.


Edz, Mingz, Greenz, Kargz, Magz, Chambz, Clunz, Voz, Fergz, Dipz, Cookz.


----------



## bkbk (Dec 4, 2018)

Now confirmed. Was under the impression he's a bit of an arse.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Dec 4, 2018)

Was on loan at St Albans and come on as sub for them against us at the start of November.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 4, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Now confirmed. Was under the impression he's a bit of an arse.




If that’s true he won’t last long.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 4, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> If that’s true he won’t last long.



Kevin James hung around for long enough.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 4, 2018)

bkbk said:


> Now confirmed. Was under the impression he's a bit of an arse.




I understood the same. But Danny Carr was booted out of Reading for being a bit of a herbert and Gav straightened him out and packed him off to Huddersfield in less than a year later, so maybe he'll be OK.


----------



## gnar182 (Dec 4, 2018)

What level of ‘arse’ we talking? 

If he’s abit of a nob and scores a few I’m alright with him but if he drowns cats in his spare time I’m not having it.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 4, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Kevin James hung around for long enough.



Due to being a legend.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 4, 2018)

.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 4, 2018)

The comments on this tweet are reassuring.


----------



## bkbk (Dec 5, 2018)

Keep calm and pass to Banton


----------



## Gullwich (Dec 5, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> The comments on this tweet are reassuring.



Pissing off Woking fans is a big plus imo...


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2018)

Muhammadu Faal has left Kingstonian and made his debut for Enfield Town in their win at Bognor Regis Town last night.


----------



## Cardinal (Dec 5, 2018)

Banton is a pretty talented footballer who - based purely on ability - is easily good enough to play in League 1. His problem is his attitude, which has seen him binned by Wycombe, Hartlepool, Notts County, Partick Thistle, Crawley, us, Torquay and St Albans in the past 3-and-a-bit years. That should tell you something.

If your manager can sort out Banton's entitlement issues you'll have a hell of a player who will tear a lot of teams apart. If he can't, you'll have a grade A oxygen thief who will stink the place out and generally upset your squad. I wish you luck with him, but I'd be very surprised if Banton is still with you come January 5th.


----------



## 3010 (Dec 6, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Muhammadu Faal has left Kingstonian and made his debut for Enfield Town in their win at Bognor Regis Town last night.



Someone’s mixed up their Ex-Hamet strikers in the picture for this article:
Non League Today I Faal Makes Town Switch


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 6, 2018)

3010 said:


> Someone’s mixed up their Ex-Hamet strikers in the picture for this article:
> Non League Today I Faal Makes Town Switch


Oh dear! Mo appears to have shrunk and got a bit wider. (Nana Boakye-Yiadom now plays for Hornchurch.)


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 7, 2018)

I see Hayles has left Billericay along with Robinson and just about everyone else . Would like to see him back. Thought he was our best defender last year

Tamplin must have finally gone ...


----------



## cg__ (Dec 7, 2018)

would take Hayles back in a heartbeat


----------



## cg__ (Dec 7, 2018)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see Hayles has left Billericay along with Robinson and just about everyone else . Would like to see him back. Thought he was our best defender last year
> 
> Tamplin must have finally gone ...



You sure it's Hayles that has left? Couldn't see him in the list of departures, but Ricky Modeste has gone


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 7, 2018)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see Hayles has left Billericay along with Robinson and just about everyone else . Would like to see him back. Thought he was our best defender last year
> 
> Tamplin must have finally gone ...



The fact that they've sold Robinson implies something's gone wrong financially. It was inevitable, mind.

Every fibre of my being is hoping that we resign Hayles. His leadership is exactly what we need. As you say, Al, our best defender last year by a mile. Fingers crossed, but I have a sneaking feeling he may toddle off to Maidstone to Wheeler. We'll see.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 7, 2018)

cg__ said:


> You sure it's Hayles that has left? Couldn't see him in the list of departures, but Ricky Modeste has gone



Yup. It's on Hayles's Twitter feed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Every fibre of my being is hoping that we resign Hayles. His leadership is exactly what we need. As you say, Al, our best defender last year by a mile. Fingers crossed, but I have a sneaking feeling he may toddle off to Maidstone to Wheeler. We'll see.


You were slagging him off when he left us! His hamstrings couldn't cope with Dipo's pace a few weeks back.


----------



## cg__ (Dec 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Yup. It's on Hayles's Twitter feed.


 
Oh fair enough. Wasn't on the Billericay twitter when I looked earlier, not that they have been great with PR and club announcements over the last 6 months


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 7, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> You were slagging him off when he left us! His hamstrings couldn't cope with Dipo's pace a few weeks back.



Yeh I know. I didn't say I liked him, I just think his organisational skills would be useful. Our backline is so flimsy - we've only kept two clean sheets in the league.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 7, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> The fact that they've sold Robinson implies something's gone wrong financially.


Finance involved, inevitably, of course. 

I would speculate however, not entirely randomly, that poor governance and a lack of accountability and transparency are the fundamental issues here.

Plus ça change.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Dec 15, 2018)

Wonder if this means he is coming back to us?


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 15, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> Wonder if this means he is coming back to us?



Certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 16, 2018)

Peter Adeniyi back in defense? Brilliant


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 16, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> Wonder if this means he is coming back to us?



I think he would be a very useful option right now. It could just be that his loan period has expired and Carshalton don't wish to extend it, or regulations don't permit them too in which case both Onovwigun and Pappoe would automatically return to us.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 16, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I think he would be a very useful option right now. It could just be that his loan period has expired and Carshalton don't wish to extend it, or regulations don't permit them too in which case both Onovwigun and Pappoe would automatically return to us.



Completely agree. I think he's a hard worker and fresh blood is desperately needed right now. I think he'd beef up the midfield, too.


----------



## Harry R (Dec 16, 2018)

I thought Onovwigun was great last season. Was surprised when he wasn't in Gavin's plans this season, especially after Beaney left.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Dec 16, 2018)

Harry R said:


> I thought Onovwigun was great last season. Was surprised when he wasn't in Gavin's plans this season, especially after Beaney left.


Actually I believe he was first or second to sign up for the season. Had an injury in preseason which hampered his start to season so it was beneficial to go out on loan


----------



## Harry R (Dec 16, 2018)

baleboy_93 said:


> Actually I believe he was first or second to sign up for the season. Had an injury in preseason which hampered his start to season so it was beneficial to go out on loan



Ah, thanks. That makes more sense.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 16, 2018)

Harry R said:


> Ah, thanks. That makes more sense.


It would if he'd gone out on loan for one month to regain match fitness. Three months gave me the impression we didn't see him as a part of our future, bearing in mind that he's a reasonably mature ex-pro rather than a teenager who is breaking through from a lower level.


----------



## Harry R (Dec 17, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> It would if he'd gone out on loan for one month to regain match fitness. Three months gave me the impression we didn't see him as a part of our future, bearing in mind that he's a reasonably mature ex-pro rather than a teenager who is breaking through from a lower level.



Ah, maybe I was right the first time then. Either way, it's been far from ideal to only have one defensively-minded midfielder this season, compared to 2 or 3 for much of last season.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 19, 2018)

Walter Figueira has signed permanently for Merstham today!


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 19, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> Walter Figueira has signed permanently for Merstham today!



Love Hayden Bird!


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 19, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> Walter Figueira has signed permanently for Merstham today!


He scored twice when beating Lewes 3-2 tonight. 'Take a look at' Gus Sow was sent off.


----------



## Latahs (Dec 19, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> He scored twice when beating Lewes 3-2 tonight. 'Take a look at' Gus Sow was sent off.



There’s just an empty space...


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 19, 2018)

Latahs said:


> There’s just an empty space...


And he's got such a tiny waist.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 20, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> Walter Figueira has signed permanently for Merstham today!


The new Charlie Penny.


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 20, 2018)

Thompson in, Allen out


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2018)

pettyboy said:


> Thompson in, Allen out




Good sending off at Eastbourne. 

Also #ShouldHaveBeenClunis #NotReally #Legend


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 20, 2018)

Allasani has been recalled from his loan because of Ebbsfleet's financial issues and is back at Coventry - would love to get him on loan here for the second half of the season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Good sending off at Eastbourne.
> 
> Also #ShouldHaveBeenClunis #NotReally #Legend



I think you're right: the tackle at Eastbourne cost him massively and although he had one or two chances since then, I got the feeling the management lost faith in him the moment in jumped in like that, at a time when the club was desperate for any other form of income.

Bit harsh, IMO. Thought he showed flashes of Dean Lodge-ness, but I get it and we've got to move people on to get new ones in.

Interestingly, if Thompson is a striker, what does that mean Dipo? Clunis's goal to game ratio gets wheeled out a lot, but Dipo basically averages a goal every other game. It's a decent and largely consistent haul.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think you're right: the tackle at Eastbourne cost him massively and although he had one or two chances since then, I got the feeling the management lost faith in him the moment in jumped in like that, at a time when the club was desperate for any other form of income.
> 
> Bit harsh, IMO. Thought he showed flashes of Dean Lodge-ness, but I get it and we've got to move people on to get new ones in.
> 
> Interestingly, if Thompson is a striker, what does that mean Dipo? Clunis's goal to game ratio gets wheeled out a lot, but Dipo basically averages a goal every other game. It's a decent and largely consistent haul.



Love Dipo. We should get Dean Lodge back in as a Defence Against the Dark Arts coach.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think you're right: the tackle at Eastbourne cost him massively and although he had one or two chances since then, I got the feeling the management lost faith in him the moment in jumped in like that, at a time when the club was desperate for any other form of income.
> 
> Bit harsh, IMO. Thought he showed flashes of Dean Lodge-ness, but I get it and we've got to move people on to get new ones in.
> 
> Interestingly, if Thompson is a striker, what does that mean Dipo? Clunis's goal to game ratio gets wheeled out a lot, but Dipo basically averages a goal every other game. It's a decent and largely consistent haul.



Wiki says 3 goals in 36 for Tonbridge #Deadly


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Wiki says 3 goals in 36 for Tonbridge #Deadly



In that case, maybe he's a strike partner for Dipo? Jay May doesn't have 90 minutes in his legs so maybe this guy is the solution. Just because he's not a massive goalscorer himself, doesn't mean he won't improve or get more goals out of the team itself.

If he is a strike partner for Dipo, I can't see how Cook or Clunis fit into the side? Naturally, if Clunis had to make way for Thompson I'd be fucking livid. You cannot drop a  terrace-hero/legend/supernatural being/demi-god (delete as applicable depending on your level of disgust at the idea of Clunis getting dropped).


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> In that case, maybe he's a strike partner for Dipo? Jay May doesn't have 90 minutes in his legs so maybe this guy is the solution. Just because he's not a massive goalscorer himself, doesn't mean he won't improve or get more goals out of the team itself.
> 
> If he is a strike partner for Dipo, I can't see how Cook or Clunis fit into the side? Naturally, if Clunis had to make way for Thompson I'd be fucking livid. You cannot drop a  terrace-hero/legend/supernatural being/demi-god (delete as applicable depending on your level of disgust at the idea of Clunis getting dropped).



Cram in into CM alongside Kargbo obv. Or play him RWB.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 20, 2018)

pettyboy said:


> Thompson in, Allen out



Fuck. That's the calendar out of date before the year's even begun.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Cram in into CM alongside Kargbo obv. Or play him RWB.



I was going to suggest centre half myself. Chambers has had long enough.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 20, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I was going to suggest centre half myself. Chambers has had long enough.



The new Pinnock?


----------



## scousedom (Dec 20, 2018)

Source for this is FWP (so am assuming it's correct).

Dipo's appearances this year: 8 sub and 9 starting.

Timing of Dipo's goals this year: 
Slough: 56min (sub)
Tonbridge: 87min (sub)
Chippenham: 52min & 69min
Eastbourne: 79min & 83min
Dartford: 19min
Welling 75min (sub)

So 7/8 in second half, 4/8 in last 15mins and 3/8 from the bench.

Can't help wondering if the above shows that Dipo is more effective as an impact sub - and so this move isn't looking for a partner for Dipo as such, but a starting striker.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 20, 2018)

scousedom said:


> Source for this is FWP (so am assuming it's correct).
> 
> Dipo's appearances this year: 8 sub and 9 starting.
> 
> ...


They've missed his stoppage time winner against East Thurrock United in the first home game. 

I think he should start more often, he doesn't just get tap-ins, he can create something out of nothing. 

As with Allen, it didn't help that he copped a 3 match ban just when he had the chance to nail down a starting place.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 20, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> They've missed his stoppage time winner against East Thurrock United in the first home game.
> 
> I think he should start more often, he doesn't just get tap-ins, he can create something out of nothing.
> 
> As with Allen, it didn't help that he copped a 3 match ban just when he had the chance to nail down a starting place.



And his goal against Glebe in the LSC.

Big Kingz got the second one v Eastbourne as well, I believe.

Dipo has 9 goals overall this year.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> The new Pinnock?



C'mon mate. He's better than Barnsley. I've heard Mount Olympus FC scouts have been scouting him recently.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 20, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> And his goal against Glebe in the LSC.
> 
> Big Kingz got the second one v Eastbourne as well, I believe.
> 
> Dipo has 9 goals overall this year.


I knew he had 9 in total. FWP stats don't include county cups, so didn't notice they'd given him one he didn't get.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 20, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I knew he had 9 in total. FWP stats don't include county cups, so didn't notice they'd given him one he didn't get.



I'm sure. His total was more in reference to the original post.


----------



## bkbk (Dec 20, 2018)

Loathe to go off highlight videos but he looks like a striker to work off. Some nice touches in there.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 3, 2019)

Found a reference to Erskine's last club - Phoenix Sports reserves.  He played a couple of times for them in October and November - Jacob Erskine - Reserves - PHOENIX SPORTS FC.  This is SCEFL First division - 6th step of non-league.  Maybe he was injured all of last season, and is coming back to fitness?  Still only 29...


----------



## Nivag (Jan 3, 2019)

Only just got around to reading the Slough match day magazine and it says Iffy Allen and Walter Figueira have been let go. 
Walter signing permanently to Merstham.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 4, 2019)

Judging by his posts on Twitter, looks like Billy Crook has been released by Braintree - wonder if there would be mutual interest in a return? Think he'd be an excellent addition.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 4, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> Judging by his posts on Twitter, looks like Billy Crook has been released by Braintree - wonder if there would be mutual interest in a return? Think he'd be an excellent addition.



This would be a good addition, and I think I heard this rumoured last Saturday.  He has seemingly improved a lot since leaving us, and has been a popular player at Enfield Town and Braintree.  He also had a season at Met Police after leaving us, but clearly not possible to be a popular player there.

He's not a Kargbo replacement mind, as he is a bit more forward minded from what I recall.  Xav and Billy struck up a good partnership in our first year in Isthmian Premier, and he has added more goals to his game since leaving us.  I think he was Braintree's supporters' player of the year last year, so odd that he has left so soon after.  Any indication why?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> He's not a Kargbo replacement mind, as he is a bit more forward minded from what I recall.  Xav and Billy struck up a good partnership in our first year in Isthmian Premier, and he has added more goals to his game since leaving us.  I think he was Braintree's supporters' player of the year last year, so odd that he has left so soon after.  Any indication why?


Bradley Quinton, the manager who signed Billy for Enfield then took him to Braintree last season, was sacked a few weeks ago and replaced by his predecessor Hakan Hayrettin, who was manager when we stuffed Braintree in the Trophy two years ago. I'd noticed Billy wasn't featuring much in the recent matches so presumably Hayrettin doesn't fancy him, and given their league position needs to move people on to get people in.

Billy always seemed to play well against us and we know he's a good fit for the way we play. He's more of a Beaney/Vose type, and has bagged quite a lot of goals since leaving us. He'd be particularly useful if Vose isn't going to be fit for a while. I guess there will be other suitors in National South, but unless he's moved I think he lives in Dulwich.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jan 4, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Bradley Quinton, the manager who signed Billy for Enfield then took him to Braintree last season, was sacked a few weeks ago and replaced by his predecessor Hakan Hayrettin, who was manager when we stuffed Braintree in the Trophy two years ago. I'd noticed Billy wasn't featuring much in the recent matches so presumably Hayrettin doesn't fancy him, and given their league position needs to move people on to get people in.
> 
> Billy always seemed to play well against us and we know he's a good fit for the way we play. He's more of a Beaney/Vose type, and has bagged quite a lot of goals since leaving us. He'd be particularly useful if Vose isn't going to be fit for a while. I guess there will be other suitors in National South, but unless he's moved I think he lives in Dulwich.


Bill has moved, lives the other side of the bridge. But agree he’d be good to have back, a player that seemed to enjoy his time with us as well..


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Bill has moved, lives the other side of the bridge. But agree he’d be good to have back, a player that seemed to enjoy his time with us as well..



This forum is for long term fans!


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Love the Crook


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jan 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> This forum is for long term fans!


I know, that's why I'm here now. Getting a bit fed up of watching us being called 'The Hamlets' now.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> I know, that's why I'm here now. Getting a bit fed up of watching us being called 'The Hamlets' now.



Watch out for this guy - Moroccan Sunset


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Watch out for this guy - Moroccan Sunset



Actually, as the Secretary of the Ryan Moss Appreciation Society, I asked Ben Caldecourt if he'd register to Urban at a time when our need for the Mossiah is clearly at its greatest.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2019)

Jason Banton has extended his loan period for a second month with a view to a permanent transfer, so clearly he isn't one of up to 6 players Gavin is looking to move out!

Tunnel bust-up is final straw as Dulwich Hamlet boss wants up to six players to go

Meanwhile it was Billy Crook's wish to leave Braintree:

Joe's absence was felt by Braintree | Braintree and Witham Times


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Actually, as the Secretary of the Ryan Moss Appreciation Society, I asked Ben Caldecourt if he'd register to Urban at a time when our need for the Mossiah is clearly at its greatest.



Where is he playing these days? Do you know?


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Where is he playing these days? Do you know?


Harrow.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Where is he playing these days? Do you know?


Still at Harrow Borough.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Harrow.


 
Least he has his signing on bonus in an isa somewhere.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Least he has his signing on bonus in an isa somewhere.


How can you be sure of that? I'd like to think he's long since wasted it on something frivolous or irresponsible. That's what I would have done.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Where is he playing these days? Do you know?



Barcelona. StephenMac and Pink Panther have been misinformed.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> How can you be sure of that? I'd like to think he's long since wasted it on something frivolous or irresponsible. That's what I would have done.



When a man plays at Harrow for money. He doesn’t care for fun.


----------



## pitchfork (Jan 4, 2019)

He’s scored a few goals has Moss at Harrow!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 4, 2019)

pitchfork said:


> He’s scored a few goals has Moss at Harrow!



Course he has. That's why we're resigning him.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 5, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> When a man plays at Harrow for money. He doesn’t care for fun.


Harsh(ish) You need to begin to love your inner self B.I.G as I have learned to do (since you rejoined the Trust anyway) xx


----------



## Scrooge (Jan 5, 2019)

Steve Sardinha has signed for Leatherhead. He’s made a handful of appearances this season but I expect I’ll have forgotten he existed within about a week.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Scrooge said:


> Steve Sardinha has signed for Leatherhead. He’s made a handful of appearances this season but I expect I’ll have forgotten he existed within about a week.



Has he? When?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Has he? When?


Well, he played for them yesterday!


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 6, 2019)

He in a non contract player and so will be on dual registration as we retain his National League registration.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Well, he played for them yesterday!



I mean, when has he played for us?!


----------



## Poids (Jan 6, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> I mean, when has he played for us?!



He started for us against Greenwich Borough in the London Senior Cup. Wore the number eight shirt.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> I mean, when has he played for us?!


Ah! I see. He's also been on the bench four or five times for League and Trophy games but never got brought on.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

He is a midfielder, a fact which Nathan Green informed me, B.I.G and StephenMac after a few attempts of asking :-D


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> He is a midfielder, a fact which Nathan Green informed me, B.I.G and StephenMac after a few attempts of asking :-D



I wasnt doing the asking people reading this. I know what you’re thinking!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Poids said:


> He started for us against Greenwich Borough in the London Senior Cup. Wore the number eight shirt.



Defensive?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Defensive?



Poids is both defensive and aggressive. Depends on his mood.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

Poids said:


> He started for us against Greenwich Borough in the London Senior Cup. Wore the number eight shirt.





pompeydunc said:


> Defensive?


FFS, Poids gives a straight answer to your question and you accuse him of being defensive!


----------



## bkbk (Jan 8, 2019)

who cares if he scores goals thats a hell of a name


----------



## Taper (Jan 8, 2019)

Good song potential too.

Decarrey Sherrif
Oladipo Dipo Akinyemi

Clapton or Marley version depending on the score.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Jan 8, 2019)

What a name. Should be able to shoot then.


----------



## MrFouldsy (Jan 8, 2019)

Crook assists the Sheriff?


----------



## Taper (Jan 8, 2019)

That would be nice!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 8, 2019)

Taper said:


> Good song potential too.
> 
> Decarrey Sherrif
> Oladipo Dipo Akinyemi
> ...


This absolutely needs to happen!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 8, 2019)

More signings coming apparently.

(Zlatan?)


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jan 8, 2019)

bkbk said:


> who cares if he scores goals thats a hell of a name




A goal every other game at Maldon but still pretty young and it is two steps up. I must've seen him come on as a sub when they played Hitchin Town in a PSF but he didn't score in that game.

Decarrey Sheriff - 1st Team - Maldon & Tiptree


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 8, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> More signings coming apparently.
> 
> (Zlatan?)



Ooh. Says who?


----------



## YTC (Jan 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Ooh. Says who?



Close sauces to the club (Ketchup and HP I expect)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> More signings coming apparently.





Moroccan Sunset said:


> Ooh. Says who?


You're such a slapper for new signings MS!


----------



## YTC (Jan 8, 2019)

That HP is pretty trustworthy.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 8, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> You're such a slapper for new signings MS!



Guilty! I seem to find the signings more exciting than the actual football!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 8, 2019)

Harry potter


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Jan 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Guilty! I seem to find the signings more exciting than the actual football!


They are at the moment.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Guilty! I seem to find the signings more exciting than the actual football!


That's not been difficult at times this season. Even I was briefly excited by Kingsley Eshun's tank-like potential.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 8, 2019)

YTC said:


> That HP is pretty trustworthy.




Great work from the HP. What are the Worcester and the Thousand Island saying? Any more to come?


----------



## cg__ (Jan 8, 2019)

I dream of an all Nathan starting 11


----------



## YTC (Jan 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Great work from the HP. What are the Worcester and the Thousand Island saying? Any more to come?



Aunt May’s Bajan Hot Sauce is saying 1 more at 5pm, Worcester has gone home early and HP’s in the EDT.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 8, 2019)

Nathan Mavila was absolutely superb for W&F against us at Champion Hill last season. I think he laid on the late cross that Hayles rifled into his own net to make in 2-1.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2019)

cg__ said:


> I dream of an all Nathan starting 11


Have you forgotten Ellis Green already?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 8, 2019)

'I Was Quite Depressed': Former West Ham Youngster Reveals He Almost Retired Following 2016 Release


----------



## YTC (Jan 8, 2019)

And a defender. Not a bad Tuesday!


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jan 8, 2019)

Excellent stuff, 3 new faces, lets go!!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 8, 2019)

All playing tonight per chance?


----------



## NPDHFC (Jan 8, 2019)

“He’s a big, strong, athletic defender,” said TUFC head coach, Gary Owers. “He’ll compete for a position at centre-half, or *even as a holding midfield player.





*


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 8, 2019)

Ah, that's good. Ryan Moss must be getting announced at 6pm then.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 8, 2019)

Essuman came off the bench against us in December.


----------



## gnar182 (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m so moist right now.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jan 8, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Ah, that's good. Ryan Moss must be getting announced at 6pm then.



Or...

Sky Blues boss weighs up options for Reise Allassani

The return of the Allassani...


----------



## YTC (Jan 8, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> All playing tonight per chance?



Apparently so..


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 9, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Essuman came off the bench against us in December.



He played for Margate against us in the home game towards the end of last season, on loan from Dover. Scored a header from a set piece and kept our front line mostly quiet if memory serves.


----------



## 3010 (Jan 9, 2019)

6 players transfer listed:


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 9, 2019)

So it begins....


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 9, 2019)

And we're off! Ming is the surprising one for me. Glad Dipo's not on the list.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 9, 2019)

Should never have re-signed Tomlin this season.


----------



## Scolly (Jan 9, 2019)

2019 Calendar decimated in just nine days !!


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

A divisive player, but I love Ash Carew and think he's been a huge part of getting the club where it is today. Not just in goals but in making Dulwich a fun club to watch. Five years of great service and let's not forget it.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 9, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> And we're off! Ming is the surprising one for me. Glad Dipo's not on the list.


I'm surprised at Ming too and no comment about him in the story either.
Shame to see him go, I thought he was playing well this season.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Jan 9, 2019)

Culled like Japanese whale trawlers. The push to the playoffs starts here


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 9, 2019)

This smacks more of cost cutting from the club rather than Gavin desire to make wholesale changes to his squad. Hopefully someone in better position can confirm or deny this before too long?


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 9, 2019)

Merstham are going to need a bigger budget.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 9, 2019)

Scolly said:


> 2019 Calendar decimated in just nine days !!


The poor calendar-compilers are always the last people they think of. Sniff...


----------



## YTC (Jan 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> This smacks more of cost cutting from the club rather than Gavin desire to make wholesale changes to his squad. Hopefully someone in better position can confirm or deny this before too long?



I can confirm this is absolute nonsense.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 9, 2019)

scousedom said:


> The poor calendar-compilers are always the last people they think of. Sniff...


Oh, the humanity!


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> This smacks more of cost cutting from the club rather than Gavin desire to make wholesale changes to his squad. Hopefully someone in better position can confirm or deny this before too long?


Getting rid of players in when you're bringing a load in is fairly standard I believe.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> This smacks more of cost cutting from the club rather than Gavin desire to make wholesale changes to his squad. Hopefully someone in better position can confirm or deny this before too long?



It's definitely not a cost cutting exercise, it's all performance related


----------



## Effra Eyes (Jan 9, 2019)

Though I understand the logic of getting rid of Ash, I'm still a bit gutted.

Cook is a funny one, only arrived in the summer and has plenty of experience at this level but hasn't had an impact at all..


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> This smacks more of cost cutting from the club rather than Gavin desire to make wholesale changes to his squad. Hopefully someone in better position can confirm or deny this before too long?


Your response doesn’t make sense... there’s surely more money coming into the club now?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Should never have re-signed Tomlin this season.


It's easy to say that now, but I feel we'd have been a lot closer than 4 points behind Billericay at the end of the season but for his injury, we lost a lot of other established players in the summer and struggled to recruit the right replacements. If Gavin & Junior were satisfied that Tomlin had worked hard and regained fitness in pre-season I can see why they would keep him given his past service. The fact that he's never fully regained the vital level of match sharpness indicates that they took a gamble and lost, but that's life sometimes. Signing anynew player instead would also have been a gamble. (Walter Figueira?)

I'm surprised Ming *and* Cook are on that list as they're basically competing for one place. 

However if players are under contract for the season they won't leave until someone makes the right offer. I doubt all 6 will be gone by the weekend, or even the end of the month, so some of them may still be needed and they can always be removed from the transfer list if it suits us.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Jan 9, 2019)

Of the 6, I would have kept Ming, has been our best player in a number of games this season especially storming down the right. Also Kargbo if he could stay fit as we are so much better with him in the side. However, even when he plays he looks like he is carrying an injury so I can understand this decision in the long run. We need more energy in midfield and Vose and Carew are quite similar with more technical ability than box to box play and of the 2, Vose has looked the better this season. Tomlin never again reached the highs of Whitehawk and Braintree due to injury. Cook has been a bit disappointing but could clearly do a job in this division


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 9, 2019)

scousedom said:


> The poor calendar-compilers are always the last people they think of. Sniff...



Never happened in my calendar compiling days...  Disgraceful.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It's easy to say that now, but I feel we'd have been a lot closer than 4 points behind Billericay at the end of the season but for his injury, we lost a lot of other established players in the summer and struggled to recruit the right replacements. If Gavin & Junior were satisfied that Tomlin had worked hard and regained fitness in pre-season I can see why they would keep him given his past service. The fact that he's never fully regained the vital level of match sharpness indicates that they took a gamble and lost, but that's life sometimes. Signing anynew player instead would also have been a gamble. (Walter Figueira?)



Yes, possibly we would have but he hasn't been anywhere near the level he was in his first season for a long time. If we're gambling on players, particularly ones with a history of injuries, then perhaps we shouldn't be so easy to give out 1 year contracts? A pay-as-you-play deal would have been more appropriate in Tomlin's case and perhaps others too. It might leave us open to approaches from other clubs for our players, but that's preferable to paying someone good money for the rest of the season when they're surplus to requirements.


----------



## blueheaven (Jan 9, 2019)

Carew has given me some of my favourite moments in the few years I've been supporting the club - will be very sorry to see him go (but understand the decision as his impact this season had been fairly limited). Kargbo's also a player I've loved watching play for us over the last few years.

Ming's maybe a bit of a surprise but even after his strong performances this season he's not been regularly selected to start, so I think the writing was on the wall there. Cook I thought looked really promising but I've struggled to see what his actual role is in the team.

Really hope the new players are going to be an improvement and will settle in quickly, as rebuilding the team at this point of the season seems like a bit of a gamble to me.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 9, 2019)

None of the players listed have gone, we don't have to hold a wake for them yet.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 9, 2019)

YTC said:


> I can confirm this is absolute nonsense.



Good to hear it from the horses mouth though would have expected a more polite answer from a director & employee of the club.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Good to hear it from the horses mouth though would have expected a more polite answer from a director & employee of the club.



Why don't you a. Go Stick it with with your rumour mongering. And b. Go read a dictionary about what polite means.

Because you talking utter SHIT doesn't help anyone and nonsense was a polite way of describing it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Good to hear it from the horses mouth though would have expected a more polite answer from a director & employee of the club.


That is polite compared to many previous Hamlet directors!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Good to hear it from the horses mouth though would have expected a more polite answer from a director & employee of the club.



Truthful & honest over polite thanks Griff!!!


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 9, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Never happened in my calendar compiling days...  Disgraceful.


In honour of the season: “Oh yes it did!”


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Truthful & honest over polite thanks Griff!!!


Yeah, no one wants a load of "awfully nice" Sergeant Wilson waffle. Tell it like it is!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 9, 2019)

I HATE SEBASTIAN COE


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> I HATE SEBASTIAN COE


THERE'S NO NEED TO SHOUT!


----------



## scousedom (Jan 9, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Never happened in my calendar compiling days...  Disgraceful.


Yeah, well, there’s a lot that never happened in your calendar compiling days. Fixtures printed on the relevant dates for one. Religious festival photo tie-ins for another. 

I knew I should have stuck to my original idea of Dipo on every month...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

scousedom said:


> I knew I should have stuck to my original idea of Dipo on every month...


Ashley Carew on every month would have looked a safe bet on New Year's Eve.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 9, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Yeah, well, there’s a lot that never happened in your calendar compiling days. Fixtures printed on the relevant dates for one. Religious festival photo tie-ins for another.
> 
> I knew I should have stuck to my original idea of Dipo on every month...



You would have probably sold 80 to Dipo then, rather than 8. Good sales tactic...

You clearly had persuasive powers on including the fixtures...

I've just seen April, now that is very clever. Although if Moroccan Sunset had his way, then Clunis would be listed as well! He requested September in the past, as that's his birthday month.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> You would have probably sold 80 to Dipo then, rather than 8. Good sales tactic...
> 
> You clearly had persuasive powers on including the fixtures...
> 
> I've just seen April, now that is very clever. Although if Moroccan Sunset had his way, then Clunis would be listed as well! He requested September in the past, as that's his birthday month.


If Moroccan Sunset had his way every month would be redundant!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> If Moroccan Sunset had his way every month would be redundant!



I'd be fine: my calendar would alternate between glowing, rose-tinted pictures of Sekajja and Moss taking shots...

Actually, Cyclodunc, could you get me a quote for that?


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jan 9, 2019)

All six are DH players for the time being. GR has added to an already quite big squad and some players have to make way. Then the question remains...who?

Gavin Tomlin Is no surprise. He has been one of most versatile strikers at the club and a pleasure to watch over the last few seasons but Time has taken its toll, injuries have slowed him down and he cannot get himself into dangerous positions at this level. Tomlin still has a lot of qualities and would do more good at a club a league or two below where he used to make defenders look absolutely ridiculous.

Cook has been disappointing this season. He was our marquee signing in the summer and looked the part in our first few league games. But his performances filtered of, he doesn’t appear to be playing with the same intensity nor effort as when he first arrived. He has done a great job when asked to play as a Wing Back (Eastbourne) but has not produced enough when given the chance to play in his more favoured positions. 

I don’t want Sanchez to go. Sanchez plays with his heart on his sleeve and his performances this season have definitely deserved more starts. He rallies the troops and gives it his all. He’s looked the most accomplished Wing Back/Left Back and if he and Cook depart their won’t be a lot of options on the Right. Sanchez deserves a testimonial and guard of honour.

Carew and Kargbo. We need an upgrade on both if we want to be competitive in this league. Kargbo is 36. What he has been doing at this level when played is incredible but we need to look at replacing him/ adapting without him in the future. Carew’s reactions are too slow. Where Vose seems to find and extra few seconds on the ball Carew is often closed down. However, if we lost both players we would loose options in midfield and GR would have to replace one of them at least. 

All in all if any move on I wish them the best of luck and hope they find a club with good fans, good beer and most importantly get themselves a good song!


----------



## scousedom (Jan 9, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I'd be fine: my calendar would alternate between glowing, rose-tinted pictures of Sekajja and Moss taking shots...
> 
> Actually, Cyclodunc, could you get me a quote for that?


You will have Jay May to look at this Valentines Day!  
Sorry I spoiled it for you by pairing him with Tomlin...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 9, 2019)

scousedom said:


> You will have Jay May to look at this Valentines Day!
> Sorry I spoiled it for you by pairing him with Tomlin...



Erm... Confession: I didn't actually buy one this year. It was a close call between the lads and Kelly Brook but the latter won out.

C'mon guys. Don't judge me. C'mon. I'm sorry. Look, we'd just conceded a late equaliser to Gloucester, it was a low point and Kelly just seemed like a comforting option - she couldn't lose to Hemel Hempstead could she? Christ, I hope none of the management team read this forum any more. They'll be even more disappointed in me than they almost certainly are already.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 10, 2019)

Sad!


----------



## blueheaven (Jan 10, 2019)

Has Jay May actually left? Can't remember reading that anywhere.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Yeah, no one wants a load of "awfully nice" Sergeant Wilson waffle. Tell it like it is!


“Would you mind awfully, just falling in please?”


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 10, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Has Jay May actually left? Can't remember reading that anywhere.



Definitely gone but haven't heard it officially announced.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 10, 2019)

Scolly said:


> 2019 Calendar decimated in just nine days !!


Time for a set of stickers to put over the faces to update it then Scolly


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Ashley Carew on every month would have looked a safe bet on New Year's Eve.



I'd buy this calendar if it existed


----------



## EDC (Jan 10, 2019)

Ash was kind enough to hold the door open for me while I struggled with four pints at Hemel.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 10, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Time for a set of stickers to put over the faces to update it then Scolly


This could be the start of the DHFC Panini sticker album, maybe next year produce a calendar with blank spaces to add you're favourite player on each month and the club could sell sticker packs to fill the calendar and we could all do swapsies at halftime for the players we need.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 10, 2019)

Nivag said:


> This could be the start of the DHFC Panini sticker album, maybe next year produce a calendar with blank spaces to add you're favourite player on each month and the club could sell sticker packs to fill the calendar and we could all do swapsies at halftime for the players we need.


Only if there are special glittery silvery ones of the badge, stadium, Toilets Opposite sign....


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

EDC said:


> Ash was kind enough to hold the door open for me while I struggled with four pints at Hemel.


He's "held the door open" a few times in the build-up to some of the goals we've conceded this season. I still think he's got a touch of class when he gets it right. A couple of his long range passes from the half-back position against Bath were breathtaking. The rest of the team has to play around him though, he's no good shoehorned into a role with defensive responsibility. He reminds me of Glenn Hoddle in an England shirt.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 10, 2019)

Not always been a fan of Ming but since last Christmas he has improved greatly, so Really shocked at Ming - as I thought he was one of the few players who actually looked liked they cared and was busy all game trying to make things happen

"Save Ming the Merciless"


----------



## EDC (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther ^ You’re re wasted on here, ever thought of apply for Sky or BT sports punditry.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Not always been a fan of Ming but since last Christmas he has improved greatly, so Really shocked at Ming - as I thought he was one of the few players who actually looked liked they cared and was busy all game trying to make things happen
> 
> "Save Ming the Merciless"


"The Sultan of Ming" just gets better and better for me. I'll be really disappointed if he leaves, he's the right man at the right club for me.



EDC said:


> Pink Panther ^ You’re re wasted on here, ever thought of apply for Sky or BT sports punditry.


I'd be banned for surrealism within a week on those channels. Modern tv pundits drive me nuts with their bland reluctance to tell it like it is.

If I'd been on any broadcast of a Manchester United match last month my first observations would have been "Why the f*ck did they pay a world record fee to re-sign Pogba when their greatest ever manager offloaded him for good reason: and why the f*ck did they appoint Mourinho as manager? That made even less sense than Benitez going to Chelsea, but at least that was temporary and got results. Wrong man, wrong club. Same as Clough to Leeds, or Graham to Spurs.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> He's "held the door open" a few times in the build-up to some of the goals we've conceded this season. I still think he's got a touch of class when he gets it right. A couple of his long range passes from the half-back position against Bath were breathtaking. The rest of the team has to play around him though, he's no good shoehorned into a role with defensive responsibility. He reminds me of Glenn Hoddle in an England shirt.


Exactly. Carew and England Hoddle both accused of being useless for not 'putting a shift in', without much recognition that asking them to run around a lot and tackle isn't going to get anyone anywhere.

Both gave it a valiant try but they were no more suited to roles with any sort of defensive responsibility than B.I.G. would be to a career in diplomacy.

Despite him being a spud, Hoddle provided me with more moments of exhilaration in the 80s than any other footballer. Carew has been my low-rent equivalent for the last five seasons and I'll miss him when he's gone.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> "The Sultan of Ming" just gets better and better for me. I'll be really disappointed if he leaves, he's the right man at the right club for me.



Completely agree. Something has clearly gone on behind closed doors between Gavin and Sanchez, hence the lack of comment in the SLoP. I only hope they can patch it up before a club comes in for Sanchez or before the summer when his contract is up. I think he's improved drastically since he returned to us 2 or 3 seasons ago and he's by far our best right back.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 10, 2019)

I bet Woking would take Sanchez.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 10, 2019)

Merstham must be very excited.


----------



## EDC (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd be banned for surrealism within a week on those channels. Modern tv pundits drive me nuts with their bland reluctance to tell it like it is.
> 
> If I'd been on any broadcast of a Manchester United match last month my first observations would have been "Why the f*ck did they pay a world record fee to re-sign Pogba when their greatest ever manager offloaded him for good reason: and why the f*ck did they appoint Mourinho as manager? That made even less sense than Benitez going to Chelsea, but at least that was temporary and got results. Wrong man, wrong club. Same as Clough to Leeds, or Graham to Spurs.



Surrealism or telling it like it really is.  I’m sure 99% of true fans would love to hear it.  Sky tried it with the fan commentary as an option but it was pretty crap, the exception being Andy Jacobs meltdown when Chelsea lost to QPR.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2019)

EDC said:


> Surrealism or telling it like it really is.  I’m sure 99% of true fans would love to hear it.  Sky tried it with the fan commentary as an option but it was pretty crap, the exception being Andy Jacobs meltdown when Chelsea lost to QPR.



I wouldn’t like to hear some of the Chelsea fans commentating.  They can’t go a week without some form of offence


----------



## EDC (Jan 10, 2019)

Bantz


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I wouldn’t like to hear some of the Chelsea fans commentating.  They can’t go a week without some form of offence



Bit like your good self


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Bit like your good self



That was for EDC not you!

Insert Post Office Bantz here ———


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 10, 2019)

Nivag said:


> This could be the start of the DHFC Panini sticker album, maybe next year produce a calendar with blank spaces to add you're favourite player on each month and the club could sell sticker packs to fill the calendar and we could all do swapsies at halftime for the players we need.



I wonder if anyone actually printed this replacement month in 2017 - when Dumaka substituted Roman Michel-Percil, who had left to go to Met Police!?


----------



## takkforalt (Jan 11, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> I wonder if anyone actually printed this replacement month in 2017 - when Dumaka substituted Roman Michel-Percil, who had left to go to Met Police!?



His first name is Roman, is Roman, is Roman,
his second name is Michael...


----------



## scousedom (Jan 11, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> I wonder if anyone actually printed this replacement month in 2017 - when Dumaka substituted Roman Michel-Percil, who had left to go to Met Police!?



We should do one of those for 2019, except with the player as just a shadow and the name as "A Loanee".


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2019)

scousedom said:


> We should do one of those for 2019, except with the player as just a shadow and the name as "A Loanee".


Not forgetting "A.Triallist" for July .


----------



## scousedom (Jan 11, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Not forgetting "A.Triallist" for July .


2020 edition, done.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 15, 2019)

Please tell us you're going to hit us with news of another three signings today, YTC? Last Tuesday was such fun.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 15, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Please tell us you're going to hit us with news of another three signings today, YTC? Last Tuesday was such fun.



Given Saturday we're more likely to have another half dozen getting the boot.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Jan 16, 2019)

scousedom said:


> 2020 edition, done.


Or “Ein Testspieler” as he was known in Germany.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 16, 2019)

Blitzwalker said:


> Or “Ein Testspieler” as he was known in Germany.


We'll make it a two-to-a-page job.


----------



## MrFouldsy (Jan 16, 2019)

Jacob Erskine's vegan
He wears a man made hat
And when we go down Morely's he says " I can't eat that"
That's why when we ask him, "What will you have instead?"
He says "I'll have some humous, falafal and flat bread"


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 16, 2019)

MrFouldsy said:


> Jacob Erskine's vegan
> He wears a man made hat
> And when we go down Morely's he says " I can't eat that"
> That's why when we ask him, "What will you have instead?"
> He says "I'll have some humous, falafal and flat bread"



You've stolen the Ian Daly song. The G-Man isn't going to like it (in Peru).


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 16, 2019)

he wrote the melody to my old man's a dustman?! blimey


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 16, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> he wrote the melody to my old man's a dustman?! blimey



Yes Dunc. Well I suspect the words were arranged by Christian. He wrote it for Dulwich fans and all oppressed people including refuse collectors and workers involved in the recycling industry!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 16, 2019)

He is our Matt Goss


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 16, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> He is our Matt Goss


Or Luke? Both from Peckham. As was Craig Other-Bloke who no one remembers.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 16, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Or Luke? Both from Peckham. As was Craig Other-Bloke who no one remembers.



Bit of fan...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 17, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Or Luke? Both from Peckham. As was Craig Other-Bloke who no one remembers.



No, Matt.

“One of my songs is called We’re All Kings. Which is about a man sweeping the road – he’s one of my kings because I’m thankful I don’t have to sweep the road.”


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 17, 2019)

Craig is Scottish and went on to have a very successful career at EMI, Sony BMG and RCA.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 17, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> No, Matt.
> 
> “One of my songs is called We’re All Kings. Which is about a man sweeping the road – he’s one of my kings because I’m thankful I don’t have to sweep the road.”


But surely the Proclaimers wrote King of the Road?


----------



## Christian Burt (Jan 17, 2019)

I always find it strange with twins such as the Goss brothers when only one of them goes bald.
Seems unfair really!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 17, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> I always find it strange with twins such as the Goss brothers when only one of them goes bald.
> Seems unfair really!


Sounds like you have a twin with a full head of hair yourself!


----------



## Christian Burt (Jan 17, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Sounds like you have a twin with a full head of hair yourself!


Oh yes - Michael my secret twin!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 17, 2019)

Every member of the Spellman family is born with a twin #Sabrina


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 17, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> Oh yes - Michael my secret twin!



Not really a secret mate...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 17, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> I always find it strange with twins such as the Goss brothers when only one of them goes bald.
> Seems unfair really!



I suspect Matt Goss has had some work done up top


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 17, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> I suspect Matt Goss has had some work done up top


Dunno, he seems as thick today as he was back in the day.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 17, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> Oh yes - Michael my secret twin!



I knew it.


----------



## toby kempton (Jan 18, 2019)

Nivag said:


> This could be the start of the DHFC Panini sticker album, maybe next year produce a calendar with blank spaces to add you're favourite player on each month and the club could sell sticker packs to fill the calendar and we could all do swapsies at halftime for the players we need.


St Albans do it so why can't we?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 18, 2019)

toby kempton said:


> St Albans do it so why can't we?



You want to organise?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 21, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> Oh yes - Michael my secret twin!


----------



## 3010 (Jan 23, 2019)

Tomlin and Pappoe have now left:
Player Departures - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## gnar182 (Jan 23, 2019)

3010 said:


> Tomlin and Pappoe have now left:
> Player Departures - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Sad to see Tomlin go but definitely the right decision after his performances this season.


----------



## YTC (Jan 23, 2019)

Love GT, but never really recovered after breaking his leg at Met Police. Think he's gone straight to Cray Valley, should be playing for them tonight.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2019)

YTC said:


> Love GT, but never really recovered after breaking his leg at Met Police. Think he's gone straight to Cray Valley, should be playing for them tonight.


Where does that leave his unfinished paid project of building a new Dulwich Hamlet website that began two seasons ago? Presumably that’s dead in the water?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 24, 2019)

YTC said:


> Love GT, but never really recovered after breaking his leg at Met Police. Think he's gone straight to Cray Valley, should be playing for them tonight.


Scored in a 3-0 league win at home to Lordswood.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 25, 2019)

The SLP have confirmed that Carew, Ming, Cook and Kargbo are all talking to clubs to try and get a move:

Dulwich Hamlet play-off hero departs - Southwark News

No reprieves, it seems.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 25, 2019)

AveryDave said:


> The SLP have confirmed that Carew, Ming, Cook and Kargbo are all talking to clubs to try and get a move:
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet play-off hero departs - Southwark News
> 
> No reprieves, it seems.


Ming hasn't started since Hemel away in early December, hasn't appeared aa a substitute since Boxing Day, and hasn't been on the bench since New Year's Day so he looks seriously out of favour for whatever reason. The manager stated that Kargbo wouldn't be fit for some time when he first announced the list of players we were looking to move on.

Carew has often appeared to be a manager's favourite and started thefirst match after the announcement before getting injured. Cook has often seemed a peripheral figure since arriving in the summer but gave the sort of performance we need last Saturday and was our best player IMO, albeit in a scrappy game. 

Without knowing who we might be able to get as replacements, I think I'd like to keep Carew and Cook for the time being.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 25, 2019)

It's the Ming one that confuses me most. Our best player in our most streetwise performance of the season (Woking away).

I'd gladly keep hold of the lot though...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 25, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> It's the Ming one that confuses me most. Our best player in our most streetwise performance of the season (Woking away).


One can only assume there is an issue beyond his standard of onfield performance.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 25, 2019)

https://www.londonnewsonline.co.uk/...-rose-targets-national-league-south-survival/

Seems Kargbo has agreed to terminate but all quiet on the Ming front.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> It's the Ming one that confuses me most. Our best player in our most streetwise performance of the season (Woking away).
> 
> I'd gladly keep hold of the lot though...


Don't worry you'll get over it and move on...

Just as I did when a certain Kalvin Morath-Gibbs got the elbow...


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Don't worry you'll get over it and move on...
> 
> Just as I did when a certain Kalvin Morath-Gibbs got the elbow...



I don't need to get over anything mate. Just feel they all still have a part to play at Dulwich, in an already thin squad.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't think our squad is particularly thin, just unbalanced.

Of those being considered to play we had Carew, Essuman, Banton, Thompson all outside the matchday squad v Thurrock   and really only Baghuelou involved who isn't a regular.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 25, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I don't think our squad is particularly thin, just unbalanced.
> 
> Of those being considered to play we had Carew, Essuman, Banton, Thompson all outside the matchday squad v Thurrock   and really only Baghuelou involved who isn't a regular.


That gives us 19 senior players (excluding Baghuelou), two of those are on the transfer list with two more on loans that currently have less than two more weeks to run, with a third loanee on a longer deal. That leaves just 14 senior players fully committed to the end of the season. If Cook leaves we only really have Clunis as an option for right wing-back, and there's no alternative to Onovwigun as a defensive midfielder. Personally I call that "thin". The squad is very much in a state of flux and we have little margin for error on the recruitment front as far as I can see. 

On the plus side, fewer options might lead to greater consistency of selection, which I always feel is helpful when looking to end the sort of poor run of results we've seen recently. Continually making 4 or 5 changes to the starting XI just seems to lead to more tentative play and a loss of confidence in my view.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah that's all very fair. Squad status: THIN approved.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 25, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Yeah that's all very fair. Squad status: THIN approved.



Thanks for the approval


----------



## YTC (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jan 31, 2019)

YTC said:


>



Sol Pryce joins us on loan till end of season. Striker from Swindon Town who turned 19 yesterday. Another striker, interesting.

Still think we're crying out for a holding mid.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Sol Pryce joins us on loan till end of season. Striker from Swindon Town who turned 19 yesterday. Another striker, interesting.
> 
> Still think we're crying out for a holding mid.


Not sure whether Sol will supersede The Sheriff or complement him.

I think Onovwigun and Taylor are both competent as relatively young holding midfielders but Kargbo was awesome in that role; his sheer presence and understated ball-playing efficiency won't easily be replaced. He was basically a harder version of Kevin James.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Not sure whether Sol will supersede The Sheriff or complement him.
> 
> I think Onovwigun and Taylor are both competent as relatively young holding midfielders but Kargbo was awesome in that role; his sheer presence and understated ball-playing efficiency won't easily be replaced. He was basically a harder version of Kevin James.



Agreed. I think Quade is the better option as a defensive midfielder - Onovwigun is a touch injury-prone and I think Quade is one of the best readers of the game in the squad. I always felt that Palace were wrong to move him to centre half, so it was quite nice to see an encouraging half an hour display as a no. 4 on Saturday.

I'd love someone with Kargbo's know-how and experience, mind.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Not sure whether Sol will supersede The Sheriff or complement him.


Isn't Sheriff only on a months loan or was that one of others that recently came in?


----------



## cg__ (Jan 31, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Isn't Sheriff only on a months loan or was that one of others that recently came in?


Was that not Banton? Correct me if Im wrong


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 31, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Isn't Sheriff only on a months loan or was that one of others that recently came in?



THREE IN  AS CHANGES START - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

A month loan.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 31, 2019)

cg__ said:


> Was that not Banton? Correct me if Im wrong



Christ, is he still with us? We need to pack him off back to Torquay so that we can sign the recently released Elokobi...


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 31, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Christ, is he still with us? We need to pack him off back to Torquay so that we can sign the recently released Elokobi...



Slide into Gav’s DMs sharpish.


----------



## Roger D (Jan 31, 2019)

I believe Gav and Mr Elokobi are still in touch. As someone who has watched him play for both Hamlet and Wolves I've got a lot of time for him. His injury record isn't great though which would be a risk financially.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2019)

cg__ said:


> Was that not Banton? Correct me if Im wrong


Banton came on a 1 month loan in the first week of December. It was extended for a second month with a view to signing him, but he hasn't started since the Bath game and the second month must be up after tomorrow. Sheriff's 1 month loan will end after tomorrow unless we extend it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger D said:


> I believe Gav and Mr Elokobi are still in touch. As someone who has watched him play for both Hamlet and Wolves I've got a lot of time for him. His injury record isn't great though which would be a risk financially.


I always remember him spraying Mick McCarthy with champagne just as he opened his mouth to speak at a post-match interview. The comic timing was impeccable.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 1, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Banton came on a 1 month loan in the first week of December. It was extended for a second month with a view to signing him, but he hasn't started since the Bath game and the second month must be up after tomorrow. Sheriff's 1 month loan will end after tomorrow unless we extend it.


I believe Jason Banton's loan is up today and that it is not being extended.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 1, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> I believe Jason Banton's loan is up today and that it is not being extended.



Baby Come Back!


----------



## YTC (Feb 1, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Baby Come Back!



This may be your finest Urban post.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 1, 2019)

YTC said:


> This may be your finest Urban post.



Good, you can explain it to the Liam, who I assume had more meaningful things to listen to


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 7, 2019)

Any news on the Sheriff's loan? Has Banton definitely gone back to Torquay (please, oh, please)?

What's happened to Erskine, too? Has he been binned? Ironically, although he clearly wasn't match fit, I thought his performance against Hampton was one of his best in a Dulwich shirt - it was rare to see one of our forwards taking a shot!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 7, 2019)

I think that’s being extremely generous


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 7, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> I think that’s being extremely generous



I think it says more about his previous performances than it does about his Hampton one!

In all seriousness though, he could have had a hat-trick against Hampton, and he didn't fail to score because of any major fault of his own, really. He was just quite unlucky, I thought.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 7, 2019)

I actually think Erskine is a potentially pretty good player. I thought he played well initially when he first arrived and was expecting him to have an impact before he got injured. He's just clearly not fit though is he - not injured but just not fit.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 7, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Any news on the Sheriff's loan? Has Banton definitely gone back to Torquay (please, oh, please)?
> 
> What's happened to Erskine, too? Has he been binned? Ironically, although he clearly wasn't match fit, I thought his performance against Hampton was one of his best in a Dulwich shirt - it was rare to see one of our forwards taking a shot!


 
Banton loan is over and not been renewed. 

Sheriff is in the process of being extended.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 7, 2019)

We have just signed goal keeper Simon Bloch Jørgensen.

Ex Whytehawk

He is 6 foot 10 tall.

That is really quite tall...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 7, 2019)

liamdhfc said:


> Banton loan is over and not been renewed.
> 
> Sheriff is in the process of being extended.



Thanks Liam!


----------



## takkforalt (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## chris gil (Feb 7, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> We have just signed goal keeper Simon Bloch Jørgensen.
> 
> Ex Whytehawk
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 7, 2019)

6’10.5” I heard


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 7, 2019)

Prince of Denmark


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 7, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> 6’10.5” I heard


There's no need to exaggerate.


----------



## Scolly (Feb 7, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Prince of Denmark



He's actually German!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 7, 2019)

Scolly said:


> He's actually German!


He was born in Germany but appears to have Danish nationality and his name is Danish.


----------



## Scolly (Feb 7, 2019)

To be fair Town he was born is spitting distance to Danmark


----------



## all to nah (Feb 7, 2019)

Scolly said:


> To be fair Town he was born is spitting distance to Danmark



As germany isn't an island and as well humans are humans, the border between Denmark and germany has been shifted quite often in the last couple of hundreds years. Though that hasn't as much effects on the people actually living together there as one might think: Danish minority of Southern Schleswig - Wikipedia



Interesting signing by the way! I really love the fact he played for B93 AND Frem. Two clubs I would love to visit someday, because they played Altona 93 in their (very) early days...


----------



## scousedom (Feb 7, 2019)

I’m already looking forward to his 93rd minute headed winner against Weston-super-Mare.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 7, 2019)

He’s pink
He’s blue
He’s a foot taller than you 
Jorgensen, Jorgensen.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 7, 2019)

all to nah said:


> Interesting signing by the way! I really love the fact he played for B93 AND Frem. Two clubs I would love to visit someday, because they played Altona 93 in their (very) early days...



Two of the three clubs I groundhopped many years back in one day by bike... Third team being FC Copenhagen. Frem had their own beer - about half price or pubs, but still about £4 a pint!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 8, 2019)

So have I missed something or is there a problem with Preston?


----------



## Matt The Cab (Feb 8, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> So have I missed something or is there a problem with Preston?



Probably not, but history tells us that sometimes our keepers get injured. And with it looking as if it’s going to be tight I’d rather have a spare one around if and when we need one.

I’d go further and say have him on the bench for every league game.

#keepersunion


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 8, 2019)

Indeed. Also I think Simon is going to  open up all sorts of opportunities and provide access to the lucrative Scandinavian market.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Feb 8, 2019)

And amongst Giants, big money to be earnt there


----------



## Scolly (Feb 8, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> I’d go further and say have him on the bench for every league game.
> 
> #keepersunion



if he can fit in


----------



## MrFab_JP (Feb 8, 2019)

So he is tall! Is he any good?


----------



## chris gil (Feb 8, 2019)

Mentioned in When Saturday Comes weekly news letter no less


----------



## MrFouldsy (Feb 8, 2019)

So we'll drink a drink a drink a drink 
Cos Jorgensen's pink pink and pink and pink
He's a goalie in our football team
He's the tallest footy-baller
That the woooooooorld has ever seen


----------



## scousedom (Feb 8, 2019)

His name is Block Jorgensen
He’s from Copenhagen
He plays in goal for Hamlet
And when he walks down the street
Everyone that he meets says 
“Oi, Big Boy, what’s your name?”

His name is... (and so on)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 8, 2019)

Trying to work out what tune that's to.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 8, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Trying to work out what tune that's to.


I only know it as the Ludek Miklosko song. Soz.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 8, 2019)

Ah, same as United's

We are the pride of all Europe,
The cock of the North,
We hate the Scousers,
The Cockneys of course (and Leeds!);


----------



## Latahs (Feb 9, 2019)

That would also work to the tune of ‘The Poddington Peas’ which is how I initially imagined it’d sound


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2019)

Scolly said:


> He's actually German!


Why should that bother us? Nyren’s not from Camberwell...


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Feb 17, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why should that bother us? Nyren’s not from Camberwell...


Oh. Where's he from then?


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 17, 2019)

JoeBoy1959 said:


> Oh. Where's he from then?


I'm fairly sure his programme profile a few years ago stated that he was born at King's College Hospital. I was born there and it's in Camberwell


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 17, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm fairly sure his programme profile a few years ago stated that he was born at King's College Hospital. I was born there and it's in Camberwell



George II was born in Hanover.


----------



## 3010 (Feb 19, 2019)

Another song bites the dust:


----------



## AveryDave (Feb 19, 2019)

Nathan Mavila has left to play for Cavalry FC in the Canadian Premier League and Cheick Toure has been released according to Rich Cawley from the SLP on Twitter. He also mentions Gavin is hoping to bring in three players before the weekend.


----------



## YTC (Feb 19, 2019)

On Preston last weekend, his wife was heavily pregnant so thats why Simon played so Preston could be off in a flash!


----------



## Pthorne (Feb 19, 2019)

Shame about Mavilla, thought it was a really strong left hand side with him and Green together thought there was a lot of potential for that to develop too. 

Not sure if i've missed it but is there any further news on Carew? I understand he was transfer listed, but he then played the next game away to Hampton. Heard a mention he got injured in a friendly played in midweek after the Hampton game. I still see Ming,  who was listed at the same time as Carew, at the ground on match days but haven't seen Carew. Has he been released or is he out injured? Or is he completely surplus to requirements now?


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Feb 19, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm fairly sure his programme profile a few years ago stated that he was born at King's College Hospital. I was born there and it's in Camberwell


Me too.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 19, 2019)

Pthorne said:


> Shame about Mavilla, thought it was a really strong left hand side with him and Green together thought there was a lot of potential for that to develop too.
> 
> Not sure if i've missed it but is there any further news on Carew? I understand he was transfer listed, but he then played the next game away to Hampton. Heard a mention he got injured in a friendly played in midweek after the Hampton game. I still see Ming,  who was listed at the same time as Carew, at the ground on match days but haven't seen Carew. Has he been released or is he out injured? Or is he completely surplus to requirements now?


Mavila had his poorest game for us on Saturday ,maybe he was distracted by the impending move, but otherwise I thought he was excellent and could have become a vital regular starter, Ming could fill in at left back if needed but he seems to have become persona non grata so I reckon one of the predicted new signings is lined up for that role. I hope we don't have to move Green to left back, there haven't been enough goals in the team this season and he gives us a much greater threat as a winger. At a pinch we could play Sheriff as a left winger with Green at left back, but maybe not against Torquay away.

I assume Carew is still injured, I'm sure it would have been announced had he joined another club.


----------



## YTC (Feb 20, 2019)

3 new (and not so new) players coming in tomorrow. 

announced from 11am onwards.


----------



## cg__ (Feb 20, 2019)

hope there's a Nathan in there


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 20, 2019)

YTC said:


> 3 new (and not so new) players coming in tomorrow.
> 
> announced from 11am onwards.


Such a tease! Omar Koroma? (It's that time of year.)


----------



## johnny clash (Feb 21, 2019)

Tanasheh Abrahams would be my guess / fervent hope.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm hoping for someone with experience in this league and a leader in the middle of the park. Feel we get bossed about a bit easy and aren't as 'clever' at playing the game and ref as some more experienced teams in the league.


----------



## WillClunas (Feb 21, 2019)

cg__ said:


> hope there's a Nathan in there



A Nathan with a three-syllable surname please.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 21, 2019)

WillClunas said:


> A Nathan with a three-syllable surname please.


Chalobah?


----------



## EDC (Feb 21, 2019)

Hazard


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 21, 2019)

EDC said:


> Hazard


Not good enough, only 2 syllables


----------



## AveryDave (Feb 21, 2019)

I’m hoping for:

- Ahmed Deen
- Jordan Clarke
- Chico Ramos


----------



## scousedom (Feb 21, 2019)

I just checked the current squad for Nathan as a middle name. 
Came up empty handed.
But I did learn that Anthony Cook's initials spell "ALEC". I'm a big fan of this.


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2019)

Number 1


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 21, 2019)

He's the bloke who Enfield fielded when he was suspended in 2015, leading to that ridiculous delay in the play offs. Small world.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 21, 2019)

.


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2019)

Let's hope he's good at playing football, and not in charge of Enfields admin.


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 21, 2019)

Having seen him play a bit this season, I think he’s what you would call a combative midfielder...there’s a good chance he’ll add to our red card tally. Should certainly toughen us up in the middle of the park and will be used to the gamesmanship in this league.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 21, 2019)

Certainly gets through clubs at a rate:


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 21, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Having seen him play a bit this season, I think he’s what you would call a combative midfielder...there’s a good chance he’ll add to our red card tally this season. Should certainly toughen us up in the middle of the park and will be used to the gamesmanship in this league.


Sounds promising. Not the red card bit.


----------



## WillClunas (Feb 21, 2019)

Maidenhead United to Antalyaspor is a really extraordinary transfer and I love it.


----------



## sankara (Feb 21, 2019)

WillClunas said:


> Maidenhead United to Antalyaspor is a really extraordinary transfer and I love it.


Not as good as Anadolu Uskudar to Dulwich Hamlet though


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Feb 21, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Having seen him play a bit this season, I think he’s what you would call a combative midfielder...there’s a good chance he’ll add to our red card tally this season. Should certainly toughen us up in the middle of the park and will be used to the gamesmanship in this league.


Kargbo's replacement then. I hope this doesn't see Quade pushed out of the midfield but I can't help but think it will. Vose has had a poor run of performances recently but I'm not sure if Gav will play two 'hard tackling' midfielders in a two man midfield.

Decent signing all in all.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 21, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Kargbo's replacement then. I hope this doesn't see Quade pushed out of the midfield but I can't help but think it will. Vose has had a poor run of performances recently but I'm not sure if Gav will play two 'hard tackling' midfielders in a two man midfield.
> 
> Decent signing all in all.


He played at left back in League 2 for Crawley over a couple of seasons but he didn't sound hugely enamoured by it.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 21, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> He played at left back in League 2 for Crawley over a couple of seasons but he didn't sound hugely enamoured by it.


noone's really going to be enarmoured being left back in Crawley. 
Boom Tish. 
I'll fetch my coat.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Feb 21, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> He played at left back in League 2 for Crawley over a couple of seasons but he didn't sound hugely enamoured by it.


I saw this actually watching the highlights on Youtube. Not sure that he used his left once throughout the whole video. I think he will be used as a bruiser in the 4 role for us however.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 21, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> noone's really going to be enarmoured being left back in Crawley.
> Boom Tish.
> I'll fetch my coat.


Smaaaaash!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 21, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> I saw this actually watching the highlights on Youtube. Not sure that he used his left once throughout the whole video. I think he will be used as a bruiser in the 4 role for us however.


Imagine you're right.


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2019)

Number 2


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 21, 2019)

Hope the third one will be a left back.


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Hope the third one will be a left back.



....could be...


----------



## crocustim (Feb 21, 2019)

YTC said:


> Number 2




This is truly great news, the return of one of my favourite chants.


----------



## YTC (Feb 21, 2019)

Number 3!

all 3 eligible to play at Torquay.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 21, 2019)

YTC said:


> ....could be...


Cheeky.


----------



## EDC (Feb 21, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> He's the bloke who Enfield fielded when he was suspended in 2015, leading to that ridiculous delay in the play offs. Small world.


 I don't like him then, it ruined my whole post-season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 21, 2019)

Are there any restrictions on the number of loan signings that can be used at any given time? We now have 5: Essuman, Sheriff, Pryce, Wanadio, Mascoll.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2019)

YTC said:


> Number 1



Should strengthen up our right wing.


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

YTC said:


> Number 1




Aryan is the second player from the Barawa football team to join this season, after Kingsley Eshun.

Barawa football team - Wikipedia


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 21, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Are there any restrictions on the number of loan signings that can be used at any given time? We now have 5: Essuman, Sheriff, Pryce, Wanadio, Mascoll.



Five is the maximum allowed in a matchday squad in the National League


----------



## SDE (Feb 21, 2019)

Always loved the Wanadio song.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Feb 21, 2019)

Three midfielders in, two defenders out (Toure & Mvilla). Mvilla wasn’t great on Saturday, playing like someone who knew he was on his way out. That being said he is a natural LB and his inclusion in the team allows Green to play higher up and has made us a more competitive side in the last few games. I hope one of our three new signings can play LB because Green is scoring goals and wants to run with the ball every time he receives it, often running the opponents ragged. If Green gets moved back to LB I hope Luke Wanadio is as good on the left as he is supposed to be on the right...


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 21, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Three midfielders in, two defenders out (Toure & Mvilla). Mvilla wasn’t great on Saturday, playing like someone who knew he was on his way out. That being said he is a natural LB and his inclusion in the team allows Green to play higher up and has made us a more competitive side in the last few games. I hope one of our three new signings can play LB because Green is scoring goals and wants to run with the ball every time he receives it, often running the opponents ragged. If Green gets moved back to LB I hope Luke Wanadio is as good on the left as he is supposed to be on the right...


Mascoll is a left back, it’s a like for like swap


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 21, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Three midfielders in, two defenders out (Toure & Mvilla). Mvilla wasn’t great on Saturday, playing like someone who knew he was on his way out. That being said he is a natural LB and his inclusion in the team allows Green to play higher up and has made us a more competitive side in the last few games. I hope one of our three new signings can play LB because Green is scoring goals and wants to run with the ball every time he receives it, often running the opponents ragged. If Green gets moved back to LB I hope Luke Wanadio is as good on the left as he is supposed to be on the right...



If by as good you mean not as good as Nyren. On the right at least.


----------



## sankara (Feb 21, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Mascoll is a left back, it’s a like for like swap


His best game that I remember him playing for Dulwich was as a central attacking midfielder.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 21, 2019)

sankara said:


> His best game that I remember him playing for Dulwich was as a central attacking midfielder.


Think he may have originally been a winger, when he went to Grays he became a left back where he has also played for Charlton. When he came back from Grays he was understudy to Green, he played very well in his first game back at Bognor in Feb 17 at LB, nice to know he could potentially play a few roles!


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 22, 2019)

sankara said:


> His best game that I remember him playing for Dulwich was as a central attacking midfielder.



His best performance was at an away friendly at Whyteleafe...  Swooped in and took a chocolate from a tray being passed around the Rabble with a perfectly timed challenge, just as Ben (ForwardHamlet) was about to consume it.  A classy tackle...


----------



## Christian Burt (Feb 22, 2019)

I thought Wanadio was a very exciting player for us. Flashed huge potential so no surprise he went Bromley/Aldershot.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 7, 2019)

Good news it's been extended.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 7, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Good news it's been extended.


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 8, 2019)

Can we have Decarrey next season too?


----------



## Al Cunningham (Mar 12, 2019)

I see Sol Pryce has now been loaned to Bath from Swindon


----------



## YTC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Scolly (Mar 22, 2019)

He was at Stevenage same time as Dipo for a whole 4 days!


----------



## bkbk (Mar 22, 2019)

Interesting pick up. Was very well regarded as a kid (played for England at U16/17) but got bombed out of Chelsea for disciplinary reasons and hasn't really settled anywhere. Left sided attacker.

Is Green out for a while?


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Mar 22, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Interesting pick up. Was very well regarded as a kid (played for England at U16/17) but got bombed out of Chelsea for disciplinary reasons and hasn't really settled anywhere. Left sided attacker.
> 
> Is Green out for a while?


Was the year above me at school, was really the next big thing. Trained with Chelsea first team quite a bit, but can't help but see how quickly his career has plummeted.

I don't know anything about Green - he didn't play in the game against Palace in the week and signing Hunte until the end of the season who is an attacker who is left footed would suggest Green may be out a while. Hopefully he's got a positive contribution for the end of the season as we could still do with that little bit of magic every now and then.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 22, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Is Green out for a while?


He was limping heavily in the clubhouse last Saturday, but if it had been ligaments or anything else likely to take a while to mend I'd have expected him to be on crutches.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 24, 2019)

Sanchez Ming has finally departed, on loan to Welling United:

Weston-Super-Mare FC 0-1 Welling United - Welling United FC


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 28, 2019)

Charlie Allen, well-travelled midfielder and son of Mad Dog, is incoming according to the NLP.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 28, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Charlie Allen, well-travelled midfielder and son of Mad Dog, is incoming according to the NLP.


He was a regular goalscorer from midfield in the Margate moneybags team that beat us in the play-offs 4 seasons ago. Most recently played for Grays Athletic:

Dulwich Hamlet bring in Charlie Allen


----------



## bkbk (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff has been recalled too

Allen Added To Hamlet Squad As They Lose Sheriff - The Vanarama National League


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 28, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Sheriff has been recalled too.


That's a disappointment, although he was barely getting any game time.


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 28, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> He was a regular goalscorer from midfield in the Margate moneybags team that beat us in the play-offs 4 seasons ago. Most recently played for Grays Athletic:
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet bring in Charlie Allen


We'll soon knock that 'regular goalscorer' nonsense out of him.


----------



## YTC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## baleboy_93 (Mar 28, 2019)

Charlie came to watch Saturday with the rest of the squad, remember how exciting he was in my first year in non-league in 14-15!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Charlie came to watch Saturday with the rest of the squad, remember how exciting he was in my first year in non-league in 14-15!



What happened that he ended up at Grays?


----------



## scousedom (Mar 28, 2019)

YTC said:


>



Can’t believe you went white then pink. Font colour trick missed I feel.


----------



## bkbk (Mar 28, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Charlie came to watch Saturday with the rest of the squad, remember how exciting he was in my first year in non-league in 14-15!


And he still wanted to sign?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2019)

bkbk said:


> And he still wanted to sign?





Guaranteed First Team Football


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 28, 2019)

So that’s who that was


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 29, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Charlie came to watch Saturday with the rest of the squad, remember how exciting he was in my first year in non-league in 14-15!


He scored a cracking goal at Champion Hill in that evening game when Laurent Hamici scored our winner with the last kick of the match.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 29, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Charlie came to watch Saturday with the rest of the squad, remember how exciting he was in my first year in non-league in 14-15!



Shame the first team only watched the game as well. The highlights were even worse than when watching it live.


----------

